# Wearing a collar in public?



## Zenox (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey.

I'm 14 y.o. and a fur. I just bought my first collar D) and I don't know if I should wear it in public... Like. To school and stuffs... 

I'm 90% sure I would like it, because I really enjoy wearing it, but I'm not sure if I would like the reactions of people... 

Advice please?

-Rawr


----------



## selkie (Aug 26, 2009)

If the reactions would make you uncomfortable, I'd suggest not doing it.


----------



## TDK (Aug 26, 2009)

If you have thick skin and can take some remarks, go full speed ahead. But if you get soul raped by the slightest remark, then you need to keep that shit at home or just wear it to cons.

It would be funny if some random person would attach their leash to your collar and start walking you down the street.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 26, 2009)

if its  a simple collar, just say its a goth punk choker


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 26, 2009)

If you ever want to have any sort of a social life with people outside of your house, don't. This isn't the 80's, people won't understand and all your going to do is set yourself up for the 'freak' label for the rest of your days.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 26, 2009)

depends on the collar :/ People think my first one was a bondage thing.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 26, 2009)

I have worn a spiked collar but thats different.


----------



## Uro (Aug 26, 2009)

You're only 14, I wouldn't suggest ruining your rapport for the rest of your school days this early. And fyi, there are tons of this exact same topic on this forum.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 26, 2009)

If you don't think you can handle negativity, don't do it.

Those that wear more unusual things in public have to have a thick skin, or else you're just going to make yourself unhappy, and get distracted from the enjoyment of it.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 26, 2009)

If it's a leather collar (From either Pawstar or collar factory) with spikes on it, 9 times out of 10, no one will notice it.

If it's a collar that you bought at Petsmart, i9 times out of 10 someone will ask why are you wearing a dog collar.


A collar is a fashion acessory and as such you can make it part of your attire.


----------



## Shay Feral (Aug 26, 2009)

I used to, and I caught alot of flak for it... it was a "Top Paw" brand dog collar, black nylon... I also bought a custom bone shaped tag from the Jeweler with my nickname (at the time) "Chevelle". It was gold and cost $50. I was living with my dad at the time and he threw it away when I wasn't home...


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 26, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> If it's a leather collar (From either Pawstar or collar factory) with spikes on it, 9 times out of 10, no one will notice it.
> 
> If it's a collar that you bought at Petsmart, i9 times out of 10 someone will ask why are you wearing a dog collar.



This.

If it's a collar made for HUMANS, then sure. People will probably think it's cool. If it's a collar made for dogs, but you're wearing it anyway, you'll look like an idiot and probably never live it down.

You're 14, don't ruin your school reputation yet. Remember that whatever you do now you'll have to live with for another four years until you graduate. If you think you can handle being harassed for it for four years, go ahead.


----------



## KyteTheFox (Aug 26, 2009)

Don't wear it to school thinking everybody it either going to ignore it or be cool with it. People have no self-esteem nowadays and they take any chance they can get to try and raise it by making other people look bad in comparison to themselves. I have three collars and I've worn them to school a year and half now. I still get varied remarks ranging from 'ohmahgawd, what the hell are you wearing?' stares to people barking at me or telling me to sit. Someone even brought in a leash and put it on my collar, but a teacher told them to take it off (she still occasionally drags me around by it though). I either play along with it or just ignore them.





			
				actual conversation before class said:
			
		

> Stranger: Are you wearing a collar?
> Me: No, I'm wearing  ham and cheese sandwich, what else could it possibly be?
> Stranger: What, do you think you're a dog ?
> Me: Nope, I'm a fox. (click teh image)


----------



## Ricky (Aug 26, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> If it's a leather collar (From either Pawstar or collar factory) with spikes on it, 9 times out of 10, no one will notice it.
> 
> If it's a collar that you bought at Petsmart, i9 times out of 10 someone will ask why are you wearing a dog collar.



This...

Honestly I like leather collars and I think they can look pretty badass if done properly.  I think the dog collars can look a bit silly but some people actually pull it off.

I have a leather collar and it's the kind with 3 d-rings and a lock (no spikes).  I doubt anyone would ask about it since it looks like more of a fashion accessory than anything else, except for maybe the big Master lock in the back :\

The only problem I could see is your school might ask you to remove it but I don't know the policies.

If anyone asks you can always just say you like the way it looks.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 26, 2009)

If your school does  allow it, and if your pulling off the punk look or amazingly at pulling a outfit, Then go ahead.

If you are just going to decide to throw a collar on, you might look retarded and then made fun of for the first of your school life.


----------



## DJLab (Aug 26, 2009)

Please for the love of the furry arts, if it's a pet collar don't wear it! No buts or ifs just no.


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 26, 2009)

Sometimes I wear an actual dog collar when I go out. If not the dog collar, then my spikey one.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 26, 2009)

Ricky said:


> This...
> 
> Honestly I like leather collars and I think they can look pretty badass if done properly.  I think the dog collars can look a bit silly but some people actually pull it off.
> 
> ...



School policies may ask him/her to remove a spike collar.

I have a black leather collar with spikes with a ring and a dragon charm. I wear it when I wear my "casual" suit and tie. It goes with it really well.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 26, 2009)

I wear my spiked collar sometimes and If I am going full goth i have chains that go to my shirt and weave in and link to my spiked wristbands.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 26, 2009)

I wear dog collars and human collars.

I'm kind of socially awkward like that.


----------



## Zenox (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow thanks for all your replies! I don't think I'll wear it to school... I'll just keep it for at home 

Thanks!


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 26, 2009)

My mom doesn't like my collar. She thinks it's a BDSM thing. I guess it sort of is, but is it a crime to like being led around on a leash?

Anyway, wearing it to school might be a problem if it has spikes. Some schools don't allow dangerous clothing like that. Not even flat studs. It sucks. At home and around town, though, you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 26, 2009)

Why do you feel the need to express yourself being a furry to people outside the fandom?


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Aug 26, 2009)

I advise against it. You can wear it at cons, because there will most likely be others who wear collars too.


----------



## LukkasWolfieFox (Aug 26, 2009)

u might wanna wait a little. I wore a tail in my high-school days and I never heard the end of it. you're still young and have a lot of relationships that shouldn't be spoiled before they are even made. I'm not saying don't be yourself though(My usual outfit would include a fox tail, spiked collar, and bell-bottom jeans at school) but u wanna get some really good close friends who understand you and like you for who you are first. But every now and then; sure, go ahead and wear it to your mall or at your fav fast-food joint. I just don't think its a good idea to wear it at school (from personal experience)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 26, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Why do you feel the need to express yourself being a furry to people outside the fandom?


Why do people wear videogame t-shirts outside of the sole company of other gamers, and band t-shirts outside the sole company of fans of that band?

It's just something that reflects your personal interests.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 26, 2009)

*AH-nold voice* YAH, JAS DU IHT!!!!! YU GAT TA BEE LEEV IN YORSELF!

No, seriously. If you want to, then do it.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 26, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Why do people wear videogame t-shirts outside of the sole company of other gamers, and band t-shirts outside the sole company of fans of that band?
> 
> It's just something that reflects your personal interests.



They're paying homage to their favorite game. Furries have this "I'm here! I'm furry! Get used to it!" mindset. It isn't so much paying homage as it flaunting around like it's some kind of sexuality.


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 26, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> They're paying homage to their favorite game. Furries have this "I'm here! I'm furry! Get used to it!" mindset. It isn't so much paying homage as it flaunting around like it's some kind of sexuality.



Or lifestyle.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 26, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> They're paying homage to their favorite game. Furries have this "I'm here! I'm furry! Get used to it!" mindset. It isn't so much paying homage as it flaunting around like it's some kind of sexuality.



Calm down, lol...  Every subculture has a style and collars aren't that bad.  It's not even unique to furries.  I wouldn't go so far as to call it "flaunting" anything. 

Tails/ears I probably would agree but I'm guilty of that one as well *shrugs*


----------



## Benn (Aug 26, 2009)

Eli said:


> depends on the collar :/ People think my first one was a bondage thing.


 
Mmm-hmm, my collar has a fur-badge on it, but so people dont mistake it for a bondage "item", i wear it as a wrist-band / bracelette.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 26, 2009)

Foxstar said:


> Or lifestyle.



The two are synonymous, imo.


----------



## Reggy-Renegade (Aug 26, 2009)

I wear a dog collar that i share with my boyfriend, but it's black leather and can easily be seen as just another fashion accessory. The kitty collar i'm saving up for, on the other hand, i would wear with more caution because it's obvious that it's a cat collar. So really, it just depends on the look of the collar.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 26, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Calm down, lol... * Every subculture has a style* and *collars aren't that bad*.  It's not even unique to furries.  I wouldn't go so far as to call it "flaunting" anything.
> 
> Tails/ears I probably would agree but I'm guilty of that one as well *shrugs*



Yes they do, and they also have their nerdy lifestylers that take their hobby too seriously. 

As for the collar thing, no, collars are not bad, but the point I was making was that people use the collars as a way to flaunt their hobby around like it's some kind of sexuality.


----------



## Reggy-Renegade (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't think that's really a bad thing. Gay people wear pride beads and rings, even go so far as to have flags outside their houses and do things like that. People who wear their collars are just being proud of who they are.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 26, 2009)

Wear it only if you want to wear it. I wear my tail around everywhere and I could give to shits if people think ill of it.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 26, 2009)

Reggy-Renegade said:


> I don't think that's really a bad thing. Gay people wear pride beads and rings, even go so far as to have flags outside their houses and do things like that. People who wear their collars are just *being proud of who they are.*



It's a hobby. People who are proud to be a furry are the ones who think they were born a furry. Yes, I have actually seen furries say that.


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 26, 2009)

Reggy-Renegade said:


> I don't think that's really a bad thing. Gay people wear pride beads and rings, even go so far as to have flags outside their houses and do things like that. People who wear their collars are just being proud of who they are.



Furry isn't a lifestyle or a sexually. It's at best a hobby. It's really a fetish subculture.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 26, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> It's a hobby. People who are proud to be a furry are the ones who think they were born a furry. Yes, I have actually seen furries say that.



Lolz, born a furry.


----------



## Uro (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a few but only wear them around under the appropriate circumstances. Such as at cons or fur meets/partys where it's not such an uncommon thing and no one really cares. However outside of that I prefer to act normal so I'm not seen as that odd guy no one wants to hang out with.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 26, 2009)

Foxstar said:


> If you ever want to have any sort of a social life with people outside of your house, don't. This isn't the 80's, people won't understand and all your going to do is set yourself up for the 'freak' label for the rest of your days.



ORLY?

I have a great social life, and I've loved by my peers and professors. I wear a collar all the time, I own three different ones. I get more compliments from random strangers than strange looks.

Wearing a collar won't make you a freak, but choosing to wear one that does not go well with your clothes will make it stand out more.


----------



## Fuzzle (Aug 26, 2009)

Socially speaking, its a lose lose style choice. Those who know about furries will think your a sick beast freak and those who don't know about furries will think your into a bondage kink.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 26, 2009)

I want a collar, and I am 14.
But I'll wait for my Senior Year to get one, that way I won't get as much shit from people.
As for college, I could care less.


----------



## tox-foxx (Aug 26, 2009)

Pft. I used to wear a nylon one I got from Petsmart when I was in highschool. No one ever gave me shit for it, or even asked. It was just an accessory, and it was a lot more comfortable than a leather one.

I don't wear them anymore, but I've been wanting to get a new one with some fun designs. Not to show that I like the fandom, I just like them as an accessory.


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 26, 2009)

Only wear a collar if you are comfortable and confident enough. People will say things, people will assume things, and if you can't handle that, don't wear it.
I have worn a collarfactory collar as well as a pet collar in public. Few people notice or comment on the collarfactory one, but everybody notices the dog collar. If you want to fit in, make sure the collar does not stand out too much, and that it blends with your outfit.


----------



## Reggy-Renegade (Aug 26, 2009)

*shrug* if people want to take their furriness seriously enough, then that's their business. If they claim to be born furry, then maybe they were. More power to them.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 26, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> I have worn a collarfactory collar


I'd never heard of that site before,
but damn, they have some nice stuff.


----------



## CatCase (Aug 26, 2009)

I usually wear it outside of college and outside of work;  causes less conflict for me most of the time.


----------



## Bacu (Aug 26, 2009)

I wear popped collars (and backward baseball caps) 'cuz I'm cool like that.

What.

(actually I don't wear backward baseball caps. I just wanted the meme)


----------



## Avan Wolf (Aug 27, 2009)

I personally don't have one, only since it was never interesting to me.
I mean, if I was interested in wearing one, I'd probably wear it, though granted, I live in a rather tolerant area.


----------



## Kelpie (Aug 27, 2009)

CollarFactory.com certainly has some nice collars, I have a couple myself that my boyfriend had made for me and he wants to make another one, actually.  This all happened before I was even aware that he was into furry (or that even I was, apparently).  I, however; have never worn them in public and that's my choice and I doubt I'll ever change that.

If you want to wear a collar, go for it.  To be honest, 90% of people don't even know what 'furry' is unless they themselves are one, or troll the internet for pr0nz.  If you were walking down the street, I think either you'd be ignored, perceived as 'goth' or maybe very rarely someone might think 'hey that person's into bondage' but really?

Not everyone who sees you wearing a collar of any kind is going to immediately go 'OMG EW, FURRY!' that doesn't even make sense.  And contrary to what someone else said, our society now (at least the younger generations) are very open-minded about sexuality, individuality, clothing preferences, etc.  I doubt you'd get many second glances unless, as others have mentioned, you wear a collar that does not match your clothing or if other things on you were outrageous (and then they probably wouldn't even SEE the collar).

Really, I don't see the big deal.  Wear one if you want, or don't.  Why should it matter and why should what anyone else think, matter?  Not to mention, it's probably incredibly unlikely that some stranger will walk up to you and be like 'omg why are you wearing that collar, are you a furry/goth/bondage freak/etc.?!'


----------



## Shino (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a collar, but I don't wear it in public. Bright purple dog collars don't really look good on police officers. My boyfriend loves it, though. ^_^


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 27, 2009)

Fuzzle said:


> Socially speaking, its a lose lose style choice. Those who know about furries will think your a sick beast freak and those who don't know about furries will think your into a bondage kink.



When I wear mine, no one notices it. >.>


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 27, 2009)

Reggy-Renegade said:


> *shrug* if people want to take their furriness seriously enough, then that's their business. If they claim to be born furry, then maybe they were. More power to them.


 
That's the whole thing, they don't make their business, they have to go out and make it known that they are a furry. These are the same people who would probably wear a fursuit to a job interview. From what I hear that's happened once.

Btw, there is no "maybe they were." No one is born a furry. Some would like to think so, but no, none are.


----------



## Reggy-Renegade (Aug 27, 2009)

What i mean is, if someone wants to wear a fur suit to normal everyday activities, i don't much care. That's them, they can do what they want. As for being a born furry, how do you know that no one is?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 27, 2009)

Reggy-Renegade said:


> What i mean is, if someone wants to wear a fur suit to normal everyday activities, i don't much care.


 
Neither do I, but I was making the point that they are doing it to push furrydom on other people. I'm not comdening it, but I wouldn't hire a guy who came to the interview in a fursuit or ears.



> As for being a born furry, how do you know that no one is?


 
I know enough to know that there is not a furry gene. Like there is no Sony gene that makes people more prone to buy a Sony product.


----------



## Reggy-Renegade (Aug 27, 2009)

I wouldn't either, personally. Not very professional. XD

I'm not saying there is a furry gene. But some people could just be wired that way.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 27, 2009)

Reggy-Renegade said:


> I wouldn't either, personally. Not very professional. XD
> 
> I'm not saying there is a furry gene. But some people could just be wired that way.



And people are not wired to buy a Sony product.


----------



## paxil rose (Aug 27, 2009)

From what I know, most people associate those wearing collars more with gothic types into bondage sex and BDSM more than furrydom.

Just something to consider before going out in public with your fancy leather necklace expecting people to come up and tell you how cute and creative you look.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

Id rather wear a collar on my penis thank you very much


----------



## DJLab (Aug 27, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> Id rather wear a collar on my penis thank you very much


It needs that amount of help in telling it where to go huh?


----------



## Snack (Aug 27, 2009)

Wear it on  your wrist like I do. :/


----------



## flibble (Aug 27, 2009)

In the end it's up to you and how you think people will react, just don't get in this situation.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

DJLab said:


> It needs that amount of help in telling it where to go huh?


 
Yeah, cause its always in your moms pussy!

OOOOHOH YOU JUST GOT OWNED!!!!!


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 27, 2009)

Thats hot.


----------



## DJLab (Aug 27, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> Yeah, cause its always in your moms pussy!
> 
> OOOOHOH YOU JUST GOT OWNED!!!!!


Dad?


----------



## Takoto (Aug 27, 2009)

Awwh man, I really want a collar (one made for humans), but the only ones you can buy like that around here are in sex shops and over eighteen shops, which I can't go into.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 27, 2009)

Yopu can order them online as well.


----------



## DJLab (Aug 27, 2009)

Takoto said:


> Awwh man, I really want a collar (one made for humans), but the only ones you can buy like that around here are in sex shops and over eighteen shops, which I can't go into.


My point of what collars sometimes represent right here...


----------



## Kelpie (Aug 27, 2009)

Takoto said:


> Awwh man, I really want a collar (one made for humans), but the only ones you can buy like that around here are in sex shops and over eighteen shops, which I can't go into.



Try http://collarfactory.com/

But they're a bit expensive.  However you can customize it to just about anything you want.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

DJLab said:


> Dad?


 
Oh shi-


----------



## AngelofMercy (Aug 27, 2009)

Ah, now that I'm "old" (20, mind you...) , I've learned not to really care...But then again, I live in San Francisco- the town of freaks, geeks, and weirdos.  My true friends have accepted my gothy-ness.  Or, I find a way to incorporate the collar into more "normal" outfits.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 27, 2009)

DJLab said:


> My point of what collars sometimes represent right here...



They don't have to represent anything. They can just be a fashion accessory.

They are worn though by anime fans, furries, punks, goths, mall goths, steam punks...and I am sure others can add more names. It's not that much a thing to throw a collar on because despite what people tend to auto assume it can mean anything really or nothing at all.

If people want to wear a collar and not get singled out the best way to do it is to make it fit one's clothes. I have three collars right now. Two that have small silver bells. One that has a big goldish bronze one. One of the ones with a smaller bell is red, the other black, and the one with the big bell is also black but thicker and not faux scale patterned. All three have specific kinds of outfits that they go with so that they blend in instead of standing out. To me a collar can compliment your clothes instead of clashing with it.As such I personally treat it as a fashion accessory the same way I treat my scarfs...although they tend to have more of a function. Either way if it does not match your clothes don't wear it unless you want to treat it as an attention seeking thing.


----------



## DJLab (Aug 28, 2009)

I said sometimes...


----------



## Huntress (Aug 28, 2009)

I use to wear a collar just for the sake of wearing a collar. I liked how it looked and how it felt. I am into BDSM as well and make my subs wear collars to signify them being subservient to me. I will probably get another collar for myself soon, mostly just to wear one as I enjoyed wearing one. Though my collar will be different from that of my subs since it will be better made and not contain a means for clipping anything to it, i.e a leash or whatever. 

But like most people have stated, either wear it or don't. Most people won't probably associate it with being a Furry since some many other subcultures wear them for their own personal reasons.


----------



## AngelofMercy (Aug 28, 2009)

Huntress said:


> I use to wear a collar just for the sake of wearing a collar. I liked how it looked and how it felt. I am into BDSM as well and make my subs wear collars to signify them being subservient to me. I will probably get another collar for myself soon, mostly just to wear one as I enjoyed wearing one. Though my collar will be different from that of my subs since it will be better made and not contain a means for clipping anything to it, i.e a leash or whatever.
> 
> But like most people have stated, either wear it or don't. Most people won't probably associate it with being a Furry since some many other subcultures wear them for their own personal reasons.



Exactly how I would have said it. I'm a switch, but yah.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Aug 28, 2009)

I wear leather platform boots and punk/goth pants
and shizzle with buckles zips and a loin cloth along
with sometimes leg bondage stuff and a jacket that
converts into a straight jacket (yer i is a mother funker)
so it aint out of place for me to be wearing a collar but
it all depends on what it would look like with ur clothing
and if its totally out of the blue.
Oh and as other people have said you need to be resistent
to other peoples comments (I got a cake thrown at me once
cause i have an 80's glam mullet) lol ;P


----------



## PaulShepherd (Aug 29, 2009)

Only wear it to furry gathering and meets, if you can find some. I'm getting my collar soon, and I was planning to wear it only during these events. It's not a lifestyle, but a hobby to me.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 29, 2009)

I might actually wear one in public, if it didn't mean other things...


----------



## thedarkwolfzearoth (Aug 29, 2009)

I've worn my chain dog collar with a blue bone tag with my fursona name on it all 4 yrs I've been in college ^_^


----------



## Midna (Aug 29, 2009)

the only collar I'd wear is a spiked one


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 29, 2009)

I'd like to own a black collar with a copper gear for the buckle. But it would cost money, which means I can no longer afford to buy one :/

Though it'd probably attract unwanted attention from the BDSM crowd, whom I already have to threaten with castration pretty regularly because I apparently dress like a sub 



RoseHexwit said:


> My mom doesn't like my collar. She thinks it's a BDSM thing. I guess it sort of is, but is it a crime to like being led around on a leash?


Yes, actually. I've been arrested for that. True story.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 29, 2009)

The BSDM crowd dont bother me anyhow But Doms dont wear collars xD


----------



## Huntress (Aug 29, 2009)

Not True. As a Dom I choose to wear a collar usually to complete my outfit, and because my own personal enjoyment. The collars my subs wear are different then my own and also lock in place so that only I can remove the collar if I feel like it.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 29, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> The BSDM crowd dont bother me anyhow


That's probably because you're not a girl :V



> But Doms dont wear collars xD


Apparently, doms also don't wear a white vest, surgical mask, long skirt, and a padlocked chain for a belt. (Though the mask's a recent addition.)

That's actually kind of funny, though, because blood just doesn't show up on black clothing. I mean, if I were going to beat or flog or otherwise torture somebody to get my jollies, I'd at least like some proof of it to show up, you know? Sort of like the proverbial notch in one's belt.

Or it could just be because bloody clothes turn me on. Same difference, really.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 29, 2009)

Hmm you have a point.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 29, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Hmm you have a point.


lrn2quotebutton, pl0x

It actually works out quite well for me when they try to make a pass, though. Remind me to tell you guys the story once I can post threads again :twisted:


----------



## kitedj (Aug 29, 2009)

i wear mine all the time i quite enjoy it ^^


----------



## WeissVicious (Aug 29, 2009)

I do wear a collar in public but not always around my neck, nowadays I wrap around my wrist like a bracelet. It has great value to me so I always wear it, neck or wrist, maybe even ankle :3


----------



## bloobyrd18 (Aug 30, 2009)

id wear it just ffs, but im also the one black guy that I know will wear boy-shorts and not be afraid to do it for teh lulz(i'd wear im anyway )


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 30, 2009)

bloobyrd18 said:


> id wear it just ffs, but im also the one black guy that I know will wear boy-shorts and not be afraid to do it for teh lulz(i'd wear im anyway )



Unless you're doing it in a gangsta and/or Fundamentalist neighborhood, you cannot claim to wear such things for the lulz. Particularly when you enjoy wearing them.

Christ, furries, you even mange to bastardize lulz. What will you debase next?


----------



## kjzsbtby (Aug 30, 2009)

kitedj said:


> i wear mine all the time i quite enjoy it ^^



lol me too


----------



## Ackslawsin (Aug 30, 2009)

Even I think that's weird. Seriously, don't do it. You're 14, try to have a few years without a social stigma.


----------



## Halfingr (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't think that wearing a collar in public in Utah would go down too well with many of the people here.  Xd

I think I might wear a tail when I tailor my pair of phats (I'm including a place for my tail to go through on the waistband.  Its making its design really difficult ><), but even so, wearing anything that is out of the ordinary in Utah is kinda your way to social exclusion.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 30, 2009)

Must.....not.....CALL.......NEWFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF--SOMEONE HOLD ME BACK!!!!


----------



## SpartaDog (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm fifteen and I've been wearing my collar around for years. I can count the number of remarks I've got on one hand. People either don't care or keep it to themselves. My friends don't mind it at all and I even got a couple of them (even non-furries) to start wearing one as well. 

I've got 2 collars: a black nylon one from Petsmart (that's the one that gets comments, of course) and a white leather one from ToysRUs that's actually SUPPOSED to be for plushies (Why no one cares about this one, I'll never know). 

That being said, I am one of those people that just really doesn't give a rat's ass about what everyone else thinks, especially when it comes to clothing style. If you think you can handle it, go for it. Wearing a collar hasn't "ruined my school reputation" like everyone says it will. In fact, I'm glad I did. If your friends wouldn't accept you because you did, they're not real friends.

Good luck!


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 30, 2009)

Novaluna said:


> If your friends wouldn't accept you because you did, they're not real friends.



While it may be true in this case, _that_ is precisely the kind of thinking that's ruining society and creating so many maladjusted freaks who cannot handle being told they're wrong. You do realize this, I hope?


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 30, 2009)

Novaluna said:


> I'm fifteen and I've been wearing my collar around for years. I can count the number of remarks I've got on one hand.* People either don't care or keep it to themselves.* My friends don't mind it at all and I even got a couple of them (even non-furries) to start wearing one as well.
> 
> I've got 2 collars: a black nylon one from Petsmart (that's the one that gets comments, of course) and a white leather one from ToysRUs that's actually SUPPOSED to be for plushies (Why no one cares about this one, I'll never know).
> 
> ...


Agreed, and same here.


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 31, 2009)

Why do most furries try so hard to be different? Stop it. It's really fucking gay.


----------



## Dutycalls (Aug 31, 2009)

Thankfully im known as the "tough guy" in school so i can do w/e the heck i want without remarks, so yeah i wear my collar all the time. Its even gotten me some chicks from time to time.


----------



## Revy (Aug 31, 2009)

I wear my collar with collar'd shirts actually, its pwetty nice and it looks good on me, hell maybe I shud wear my other rainbow collar as well.

But if you're scared dont wear it, only time it wud ever seem normal is at any sort of con ex: otakon, anthrocon etcetc.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 31, 2009)

Revy said:


> I wear my collar with collar'd shirts actually, its pwetty nice and it looks good on me, hell maybe I shud wear my other rainbow collar as well.
> 
> But if you're scared dont wear it, only time it wud ever seem normal is at any sort of con ex: otakon, anthrocon etcetc.



I like wearing my collars with collared shirts, but it's hard to find ones that fit me, such shirts. It's not like they make nice ones often for females...or at least not ones that are not "Oh so girly my eyes bleed".


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 31, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> Why do most furries try so hard to be different? Stop it. It's really fucking gay.


It's because if they don't _try_ they never will be.

Of course, they never will be either way, but hey--you gotta have some sort of delusion to get through life.



Trpdwarf said:


> I like wearing my collars with collared shirts, but it's hard to find ones that fit me, such shirts. It's not like they make nice ones often for females...or at least not ones that are not "Oh so girly my eyes bleed".



You do know they can be easily dyed, right? :V


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 31, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> It's because if they don't _try_ they never will be.
> 
> Of course, they never will be either way, but hey--you gotta have some sort of delusion to get through life.
> 
> ...



What I mean is I have a hard time finding ones that fit. I'm not interested in dying my own clothes though. My thing is I like having shirts that fit me (which usually mean turning to the kid or young teen section) and I like shirts that tend to follow the boy theme/stereotype.

I don't mind a pretty fem shirt every once in a while but not when they scream "GIRL" because it's not my style. I tend to like the designs on guy clothes but the problem is most guy shirts don't me. 

Which is why I scour the kids section for nice shirts...either that or the young boy teens. They tend to be small enough. I'm wearing a nice find right now...a nice blue one collared one with a really neat design that I don't know how to describe. It fits like a glove.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 31, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> What I mean is I have a hard time finding ones that fit. I'm not interested in dying my own clothes though. My thing is I like having shirts that fit me (which usually mean turning to the kid or young teen section) and I like shirts that tend to follow the boy theme/stereotype.
> 
> I don't mind a pretty fem shirt every once in a while but not when they scream "GIRL" because it's not my style. I tend to like the designs on guy clothes but the problem is most guy shirts don't me.
> 
> Which is why I scour the kids section for nice shirts...either that or the young boy teens. They tend to be small enough. I'm wearing a nice find right now...a nice blue one collared one with a really neat design that I don't know how to describe. It fits like a glove.



...are you 4'6"?


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 31, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> It's because if they don't _try_ they never will be.
> 
> Of course, they never will be either way, but hey--you gotta have some sort of delusion to get through life.



you made me sad... (ololol)


----------



## Revy (Aug 31, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I like wearing my collars with collared shirts, but it's hard to find ones that fit me, such shirts. It's not like they make nice ones often for females...or at least not ones that are not "Oh so girly my eyes bleed".


 Well it sits well on me, instead of like a reg tshirt, its like the bell is sitting in a shrine around the collar

its sexy as hell trust me :3


----------



## KiloFox (Aug 31, 2009)

Zenox said:


> Hey.
> 
> I'm 14 y.o. and a fur. I just bought my first collar D) and I don't know if I should wear it in public... Like. To school and stuffs...
> 
> ...


 i wear mine so often, i have tan lines... you'd be schocked by the ignorance of most of humanity, they probobly won't notice... i've been in an engaging conversation with sombody three days in a row, and they didn't notice (or care to comment... San Fran for ya!) the whole time! it's crazy... just shrug them off and don't listen to what people say if it's negative... of course, i'm a tad crazy, i wore my ears and tail to school... for no reason at all...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 31, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> ...are you 4'6"?



I'm 5 feet exactly. Most fem long sleeves have sleeves to long even if everything else fits. Still they tend to be uncomfortable and made of strange materials. I can find short sleeved shirts that fit better it's just I'm sick of how....they plaster the shirts with designs that are all basically screaming of just...GIRL GIRL GIRL GIRL HERE FLOWERS HEARTS KITTENS, SWIRLY LINES. I don't know how else to put it. It sickens me. I don't like clothes like that. Google forbid I go anywhere but Target for ladies long sleeved shirts.

So I end up resorting to only getting single color petite ladies tops that have no design to get away from those yucky ugly girl-ish designs. Even then it takes a while to find one of a nice material that fits. The guy's clothes especially the tops tend to be more interesting and visually appealing. It's not fair...

Every once in a while I can find a good fitting guy's top that has a collar, and as someone else stated it looks cool to layer a collar inside that collar. It's looks snazzy. I love guy's tops. If only the ones I want came in my size. ;pouts;


----------



## Glitch (Aug 31, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm 5 feet exactly. Very short...but most shirts made for women or even petite women are too long in the arms and just uncomfortable as fuck. Pants tend to be to long in the legs too, with the petites.
> 
> It's why I hate cloth shopping. Google forbid I go to any place but Target looking for anything with long sleeves because I'm nearly garunteed to have a problem with sleeves too long. It's worse with pants.
> 
> Fem shirts that are short sleeved are not as bad but...it's just what the hell? Why do girls have to get these stupid flowers and shit, and the guys get all the cool designs? It's not fair. There literally is no market in my area for a girl who wants tops that don't scream "GIRL GIRL GIRL GIRL HERE FLOWERS HEARTS KITTENS, SWIRLY LINES"



No kidding.
Like those Animal Planet shirts at Walmart.  >:
But, alas, I am 5'7".  I can't relate with the height issue.

Guys get the comfy clothes, too.


----------



## Kivaari (Aug 31, 2009)

Glitch said:


> No kidding.
> Like those Animal Planet shirts at Walmart.  >:
> But, alas, I am 5'7".  I can't relate with the height issue.
> 
> Guys get the comfy clothes, too.


Yeah, my sister showed me the girls section at Wal-Mart, and I suggested she make her own clothes. She liked that idea.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 31, 2009)

Glitch said:


> No kidding.
> Like those Animal Planet shirts at Walmart.  >:
> But, alas, I am 5'7".  I can't relate with the height issue.
> 
> Guys get the comfy clothes, too.



Damn you all tall people. Conspiring against us short people. One day I will rule the world and you shall face my wrath!

The shoes tend to be comfy to for guys too.

Also Wal-mart clothes...are wastes of money. They don't hold up well together.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 31, 2009)

I wish I was brave enough to wear a collar, it sounds great!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 31, 2009)

I wear mine all the fucking time, the only reason why I'm not now is because it's unbearably hot in the summer (and I can't find it @.@).

Edit: apparently it's at Grandma's house... questions were asked.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 31, 2009)

8-bit said:


> you made me sad... (ololol)



Oh, you know you love it.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 31, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Damn you all tall people. Conspiring against us short people. One day I will rule the world and you shall face my wrath!



You couldn't possibly make t-shirts ANY GODDAMN SHORTER FOR MEN.

Jesus.
What, do you actually want my chili belly resting on the desk?

No, seriously, I'm 6'2", and I cannot for the life of me find decently sized shirts. The only option I have is American Apparel's Jersey T's. TO WHICH ALL YOU FREAKING MUNCHKINS 3) COMPLAIN ARE TOO LONG.
THEY'RE NOT FOR YOU.
GET OUT OF HERE.

:CCCCCCCCCC


----------



## Barak (Aug 31, 2009)

I wear A Colar like Year when i was 14 And Thrust me *BAD IDEA IN SCHOOL !!!*

Even if im 5.10 Feat Tall. People wear Having Weirl look at me.But Anyway i Still Wore it Cauz im kinda the Crazy guys of the School  ^^


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 31, 2009)

I wish I had a collar I would wear it to school and at home.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 31, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> You couldn't possibly make t-shirts ANY GODDAMN SHORTER FOR MEN.
> 
> Jesus.
> What, do you actually want my chili belly resting on the desk?
> ...



You get cool designs! It's not fair!

We get trash that should have vanished once we got out of Elementary class.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 31, 2009)

Barak said:


> I wear A Colar like Year when i was 14 And Thrust me *BAD IDEA IN SCHOOL !!!*
> 
> Even if im 5.10 Feat Tall. People wear Having Weirl look at me.But Anyway i Still Wore it Cauz im kinda the Crazy guys of the School  ^^



I think they probably gave you those weird looks because your face is sunken in, sport :V


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 31, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> You get cool designs! It's not fair!
> 
> We get trash that should have vanished once we got out of Elementary class.


That's why they make band t-shirts.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 31, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> That's why they make band t-shirts.



Hahaha.
Ewwww.

Although, I've seen some really swell Kanye West shirts, I have.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 31, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> That's why they make band t-shirts.



Do not want!


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 31, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Do not want!


Then get a sex change. You probably look like a man anyway :V


----------



## KiloFox (Sep 1, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> You couldn't possibly make t-shirts ANY GODDAMN SHORTER FOR MEN.
> 
> Jesus.
> What, do you actually want my chili belly resting on the desk?
> ...


 where the hell are YOU shopping? i'm 6'2" and my shirts are long on me... i just can't find a pair of pants that fit... eg. 28-34's...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 1, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Then get a sex change. You probably look like a man anyway :V



Sure thing, but you first.

Nah, I used to look like a boy back when I was a kid, and the hair cut lady gave me a boy cut because she mixed me up with the other blond haired girl who was also getting a hair-cut. Those were fun days...not anymore though. My hair is too long. http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y98/Sanguvixen/Meoldpicture.jpg
Oh yeah, I'm wearing my thicker collar, with the bronze bell in that picture. I love collars with bells...they are so...pretty when they jiingle about. Wow though, in that picture I think the bell was still gold colored I need to fix that collar, I still have it and wear it but the gold tinge has turned to a tarnished bronze and I'd love to see it back to it's original gold color.

Those pants though...I don't wear them anymore. In fact I've ditched all my Tripp pants as work wear for when working on the costumes since AC mall goths and local twi-tards have made me loath wearing them in public.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 1, 2009)

KiloFox said:


> where the hell are YOU shopping? i'm 6'2" and my shirts are long on me... i just can't find a pair of pants that fit... eg. 28-34's...



Well, American Apparel, now. =p


----------



## Mewizkuit (Sep 1, 2009)

if I owned a collar I would totally wear it in public


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 1, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y98/Sanguvixen/Meoldpicture.jpg


You look a LOT like Ashley in that picture.
...then again, it seems not many people think he looks manly either :V


----------



## DarkWolfBlade (Sep 1, 2009)

I lost my collar along time ago, pure Itallian leather with a metal engraved tag... <TT_TT> Gawd, I miss that thing... shame it was a gift from a fellow fur!


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 1, 2009)

DarkWolfBlade said:


> I lost my collar along time ago, pure Itallian leather with a metal engraved tag... <TT_TT> Gawd, I miss that thing... shame it was a gift from a fellow fur!


And what did you learn from that?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 1, 2009)

*Wearing a collar to school good idea or not so good idea?*

Is it a good idea to wear a collar to school?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Wearing a collar to school good idea or not so good idea?*

The Juggalos and wannabe goth kids/metalheads that call themselves goth wear dog collars.

I would never wear one.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Wearing a collar to school good idea or not so good idea?*

I could've sworn I saw that topic already, am I right?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Wearing a collar to school good idea or not so good idea?*

Not a good idea unless ya prepared to have the piss taken outa ya all day every day.


----------



## BanesShadow (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Wearing a collar to school good idea or not so good idea?*

Well it's good to see some Furry additives to a human, but yeh People will probably take the piss out of ya


----------



## Uro (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Wearing a collar to school good idea or not so good idea?*

HOLY FUCKING SHIT CAN WE BAN THIS KID ALREADY? WOW.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Wearing a collar to school good idea or not so good idea?*



Uro said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT CAN WE BAN THIS KID ALREADY? WOW.



Under what grounds?


----------



## pixthor (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Wearing a collar to school good idea or not so good idea?*



Uro said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT CAN WE BAN THIS KID ALREADY? WOW.


 I agree. *THERE IS ALREADY A TOPIC ON THIS!!!!*


----------



## Uro (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Wearing a collar to school good idea or not so good idea?*



RandyDarkshade said:


> Under what grounds?



Have you been under a rock the past day or so?


----------



## Uro (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Wearing a collar to school good idea or not so good idea?*



pixthor said:


> I agree. *THERE IS ALREADY A TOPIC ON THIS!!!!*



There's like 3 topics on this...


----------



## pixthor (Sep 1, 2009)

You should only wear it at home, and at cons. Never wear one in public unless you want to be teased about it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Wearing a collar to school good idea or not so good idea?*



Uro said:


> There's like 3 topics on this...



Is that 3 counting this one, or not counting this one?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 1, 2009)

pixthor said:


> You should only wear it at home, and at cons. Never wear one in public unless you want to be teased about it.


Or if you're a BDSM freak, mallgoth, and/or stripper/prostitute :V


----------



## Hir (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a really spikey one. Havn't wore it in a long time though. Used to wear it a lot.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Wearing a collar to school good idea or not so good idea?*

There's one right next to this topic in the most recent. -_-


----------



## Ratte (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Wearing a collar to school good idea or not so good idea?*



Uro said:


> There's like 3 topics on this...



I counted two open ones and one locked one.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 1, 2009)

Hay, I got bumped over. :>

Anyway, if you can take the poking and are confident, do what you like...within reason.


----------



## DeadWolf29 (Sep 1, 2009)

selkie said:


> If the reactions would make you uncomfortable, I'd suggest not doing it.


This is the best advice I could offer.  My black 3-ring collar is currently in the back window of my car.  Not too good for the leather, but then again, I don't wear it that much anymore because I don't really have anything to wear it with.  Otherwise, I'd wear it all the time, except at work.  I'd get fired.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 1, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You look a LOT like Ashley in that picture.
> ...then again, it seems not many people think he looks manly either :V



That's pretty funny. I don't look a guy but then again I guess I do look a bit like "That guy" who looks a bit like a girl.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 2, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> That's pretty funny. I don't look a guy but then again I guess I do look a bit like "That guy" who looks a bit like a girl.



He only looks like a girl if you ignore the brow, beer gut, and jawline >_>

And if you don't, why hide your face? :V


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 2, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> He only looks like a girl if you ignore the brow, beer gut, and jawline >_>
> 
> And if you don't, why hide your face? :V



I wasn't hiding my face, I was posing, in that picture.

I've got one that shows off my mug. 
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y98/Sanguvixen/Ongaurd-1.jpg
You can't see my collar though, the pretty faux scaled red one I was wearing at the time, it's covered up by the floofy scarf. Haha...I remember that. I was with some furs at a meet, and we went into a craft store and began playing with the foam toys.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting a flea collar. Damn dog...



Trpdwarf said:


> I wasn't hiding my face, I was posing, in that picture.
> 
> I've got one that shows off my mug.
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y98/Sanguvixen/Ongaurd-1.jpg
> You can't see my collar though, the pretty faux scaled red one I was wearing at the time, it's covered up by the floofy scarf. Haha...I remember that. I was with some furs at a meet, and we went into a craft store and began playing with the foam toys.



...you look like a friend I had in high school, but with different hair, non-slutty clothing, and glasses. Not only is that less funny than you actually looking like a man, it makes me somewhat uncomfortable


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 2, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I'm thinking about getting a flea collar. Damn dog...
> 
> 
> 
> ...you look like a friend I had in high school, but with different hair, non-slutty clothing, and glasses. Not only is that less funny than you actually looking like a man, it makes me somewhat uncomfortable



Get some advantage, so your dog will sing "There ain't no bugs on me! There ain't no bugs on me! There may be bugs on some of your mugs but there ain't no bugs on me!"

Then get stuff to spray the carpet, all of it and vaccuum it up. Nick it in the butt before you get an infestation on your hands.


Oh, you poor thing. That's okay. You can imagine I look like a guy if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Mariruu (Sep 2, 2009)

Nope; an Ocelot is wild, not tame. >: No collar for me, please. 

But I am ordering a cat bell with a lacey collar, plus a maid outfit. ^=^


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 2, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Get some advantage, so your dog will sing "There ain't no bugs on me! There ain't no bugs on me! There may be bugs on some of your mugs but there ain't no bugs on me!"
> 
> Then get stuff to spray the carpet, all of it and vaccuum it up. Nick it in the butt before you get an infestation on your hands.


Definitely a better plan, but that doesn't strike me as a very furry thing to do :V



> Oh, you poor thing. That's okay. You can imagine I look like a guy if it makes you feel better.


Don't patronize me ._.;


----------



## AnHorse (Sep 3, 2009)

I collar I wear every day for the public and I am not interested at all in other people's opinions. Collar like me, do I understand that I feel something different than normal people. Interesting reactions from passers people.


----------



## Saka (Sep 3, 2009)

I have worn a collar a few times. Mostly my good lace one for conventions.

But I took up wearing my Dogs collar for a few weeks after she passed away, as a strange sign of mourning -.-;

I would say if you wanna wear a collar, just wear it at home or to furry type things. People aren't that accepting of the idea.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 3, 2009)

Id wear a collar just for that reason 

But thren again I dont think Id like it much if I wore one anyways, because for one I dont like feeling leashed.


----------



## Dogwolfe (Sep 4, 2009)

At school? Bad idea. You're most likely to get teased and bullied by those who either don't have any consideration for others, or those who just want to "fit in" with the ones teasing. Alltogether, I personally wouldn't wear a collar in school. When you're older though, perhaps in college (if you go) it probably wouldn't be a major issue to wear it.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Sep 4, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Those pants though...I don't wear them anymore. In fact I've ditched all my Tripp pants as work wear for when working on the costumes since AC mall goths and local twi-tards have made me loath wearing them in public.



But Tripp pants are so awsome (i am wearing some right now)
Just hold ye head high and be proud. Anyways i can feel the same about fitting shirts even if i'm a guy. They are all too baggy for me so i have to wear just plain white or black cause they come in alot of form fitting sizes.

But yeah.... Tripp is awsome.


----------



## Ash-Fox (Sep 4, 2009)

Wear a miniskirt, people won't really notice your collar then.


----------



## Holsety (Sep 4, 2009)

Ash-Fox said:


> Wear a miniskirt, people won't really notice your collar then.


stop being a genius

smart furries dont exist :[

you dont exist


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 4, 2009)

Dogwolfe said:


> At school? Bad idea. You're most likely to get teased and bullied by those who either don't have any consideration for others, or those who just want to "fit in" with the ones teasing. Alltogether, I personally wouldn't wear a collar in school. When you're older though, perhaps in college (if you go) it probably wouldn't be a major issue to wear it.


Not always. The thought of wearing a collar never crossed my mind back then, but at my high school you would not have been bullied for it. In fact, I can't recall any bullying going on. Either people would not care what you do/look like or they would say nasty things about you behind your back. Most likely they would gossip amongst others about how silly you look in that collar. :lol:


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 4, 2009)

Dogwolfe said:


> At school? Bad idea. You're most likely to get teased and bullied by those who either don't have any consideration for others, or those who just want to "fit in" with the ones teasing. Alltogether, I personally wouldn't wear a collar in school. When you're older though, perhaps in college (if you go) it probably wouldn't be a major issue to wear it.



Most won't say anything at all in Highschool, except for the teachers and security who'd tell you that it is a weapon and not allowed in school.


----------



## DarkWolfBlade (Sep 4, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> And what did you learn from that?



Be careful about those who you trust and always keep a back up!


----------



## Zhael (Sep 4, 2009)

I never wear mine in public. Not a good city to do that in.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 4, 2009)

DarkWolfBlade said:


> Be careful about those who you trust and always keep a back up!



I was thinking something more like "Keep better track of the things people give you", but _sure..._why not.


----------



## furry fan (Sep 10, 2009)

my old girlfreind thought making me wear a collar and "walking" me was cute and i just got used to wearing it now it feels weird to not have it on


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm going to start wearing mine in public.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I'm going to start wearing mine in public.



Lucky, I wish I was brave enough to wear one... or brave enough to even buy one @_@


----------



## Barak (Sep 10, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Lucky, I wish I was brave enough to wear one... or brave enough to even buy one @_@



Eh,Buying one is Easy,Go in a Store,Check,Bug the biggest one,It for my Dog ^^


----------



## FoxPhantom (Sep 10, 2009)

it's your call, if you wear it, you wear it, otherwise don't get yourself caught up on comments.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 10, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Lucky, I wish I was brave enough to wear one... or brave enough to even buy one @_@



I know getting my parents to buy one or even get one for me was a little hard but once I got it,I wear it all the time except at school.You'll get a collar some day though right?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

Who knows, hope so, though


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 10, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Lucky, I wish I was brave enough to wear one... or brave enough to even buy one @_@



The brave part comes in when you wear a collar to school knowing you'll get made fun of and called furfag.


----------



## Ruzka (Sep 10, 2009)

God I remember my fist collar, used to wear it in school >< Then I grew out of wearing it, at least wearing it out in public. It was definitely  a 'fun experience" around my mom. But yea over all it is just up to you, it does not matter what we think it is your call like Fox Phantom said.


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 10, 2009)

I wouldn't wear one, and I doubt Id buy one personally


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 10, 2009)

Ruzka said:


> God I remember my fist collar, used to wear it in school >< Then I grew out of wearing it, at least wearing it out in public. It was definitely  a 'fun experience" around my mom. But yea over all it is just up to you, it does not matter what we think it is your call like Fox Phantom said.



Yea it is whenever I wear my collar in the house around my family,my brother starts to grow suspicous of me being a fur while my parents just smile and think I look cute wearing my collar.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> The brave part comes in when you wear a collar to school knowing you'll get made fun of and called furfag.



Well, I doubt anyone even knows what a Furry is in my school, its that popular.  They'd prolly think Im a gothic, as I have the tan & cloths to fit the description.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 10, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Yea it is whenever I wear my collar in the house around my family,my brother starts to grow suspicous of me being a fur while my parents just smile and think I look cute wearing my collar.



Oh my god, you can type in complete sentences.

There is a God!


----------



## Ruzka (Sep 10, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Yea it is whenever I wear my collar in the house around my family,my brother starts to grow suspicous of me being a fur while my parents just smile and think I look cute wearing my collar.



Well at least your parents are okay with it, The only reason my mom deals with it is because I am helping her pay bills >.< 
For your brother that must be awkward, I never had a brother to be suspicious of me lol


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 10, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Well, I doubt anyone even knows what a Furry is in my school, its that popular.  They'd prolly think Im a gothic, as I have the tan & cloths to fit the description.



Yea most or all people at my school don't even know what a furry is but I'm not brave enough to wear mine at school it frightens me to much,otherwise I wouldn't have a problem wearing mine at school.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 10, 2009)

Ruzka said:


> Well at least your parents are okay with it, The only reason my mom deals with it is because I am helping her pay bills >.<
> For your brother that must be awkward, I never had a brother to be suspicious of me lol



O it's very akward cause he drives me to school every morning and bAck home everyday. I think he might know I'm a furry,either that or he thinks I'm really wierd.


----------



## Ruzka (Sep 10, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Yea most or all people at my school don't even know what a furry is but I'm not brave enough to wear mine at school it frightens me to much,otherwise I wouldn't have a problem wearing mine at school.


Being brave and just not caring what people think are two different things, one you can learn the other you can >.<  (bravery is hard to learn don't try it lol)


----------



## Ruzka (Sep 10, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> O it's very akward cause he drives me to school every morning and bAck home everyday. I think he might know I'm a furry,either that or he thinks I'm really wierd.


Eww really awkward, well lets hope he just thinks your weird xD Does he talk bad about furs or even acknowledges that they exist?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 10, 2009)

Ruzka said:


> Eww really awkward, well lets hope he just thinks your weird xD Does he talk bad about furs or even acknowledges that they exist?



Luckily no, cause if he even got an idea like that he would tell the entire school and all would go from bad to even worse.


----------



## Ruzka (Sep 10, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Luckily no, cause if he even got an idea like that he would tell the entire school and all would go from bad to even worse.


What grade are you in? because most people won't care and word doesn't spread that quickly (depending on the size of your school) and if it is big enough then by the time that gets around other news will have already gotten around and people will forget. And if people ask (if you ever do wear it) why you wear it just say "because" at least for me they left me alone because of that answer. Not that you will need this useless and unwanted info but I shall share anyway >.<


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 10, 2009)

Ruzka said:


> What grade are you in? because most people won't care and word doesn't spread that quickly (depending on the size of your school) and if it is big enough then by the time that gets around other news will have already gotten around and people will forget. And if people ask (if you ever do wear it) why you wear it just say "because" at least for me they left me alone because of that answer. Not that you will need this useless and unwanted info but I shall share anyway >.<



Sadly still in middle school.yea but at this school word gets out I'm a furry and the only one there I can say hello to 3 or 4 yrs of "how's it goin furfag" and other comments like that.besides the school is filled with jerks and that's pretty much it.


----------



## Ruzka (Sep 10, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Sadly still in middle school.yea but at this school word gets out I'm a furry and the only one there I can say hello to 3 or 4 yrs of "how's it goin furfag" and other comments like that.besides the school is filled with jerks and that's pretty much it.



Ouch middle school, you found it early lol. I didn't find the fandom until my sophomore year of high school. Well highschool isn't that bad, you will find that a lot of people won't really care but again all schools are different so I would keep low until college or till when you are comfortable with yourself.
you would be surprised how many people have never heard of furry before. I have a few 4 chan friends (sadly) they thought it was weird but now we are friends granted they think I gave it up >.<


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 10, 2009)

Ruzka said:


> Ouch middle school, you found it early lol. I didn't find the fandom until my sophomore year of high school. Well highschool isn't that bad, you will find that a lot of people won't really care but again all schools are different so I would keep low until college or till when you are comfortable with yourself.
> you would be surprised how many people have never heard of furry before. I have a few 4 chan friends (sadly) they thought it was weird but now we are friends granted they think I gave it up >.<



Yea I heard highschool was going to be rough but then again most of the classes I'm in now are classes that are at highschool level.but I might wear my collar my freshman year near Halloween just to see people's reactions.


----------



## Ruzka (Sep 10, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Yea I heard highschool was going to be rough but then again most of the classes I'm in now are classes that are at highschool level.but I might wear my collar my freshman year near Halloween just to see people's reactions.


Oh Halloween! that is a very good cover! You could even twist it into, I am going to get paid by a friend of mine to wear it for a week. That would fly more so on Halloween then anyother day xD


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 10, 2009)

It's embarassing if you're by yourself so don't do it. Do it ONLY if you are with a group of other furries.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 10, 2009)

I'd do it. I like it when people give me that look that says "What a queer..."


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 10, 2009)

Ruzka said:


> Oh Halloween! that is a very good cover! You could even twist it into, I am going to get paid by a friend of mine to wear it for a week. That would fly more so on Halloween then anyother day xD



I might just take you up on that idea thank you.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 10, 2009)

i would wear one into school, just to gauge peoples reactions.
i dont wear one all the time, but i have tried it out at home once or twice, and it was kinda cool looking (i just bought a cheap black one from the local store)

a good few ppl in my Form are very open minded, so im not sure if theyd mind.

its just a pity my school has a 'uniformal' dress code, which means no extra from the uniform save for bracelets and medic-alert necklaces/dog-tags


----------



## Ruzka (Sep 10, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I might just take you up on that idea thank you.


Welcome. You can use me if need be, but I won't be able to pay you xD I am poor xD


----------



## Ruzka (Sep 10, 2009)

Glaice said:


> It's embarassing if you're by yourself so don't do it. Do it ONLY if you are with a group of other furries.


I just wear it with my close friend, he is not a fur and there are no furs around me xD I guess make do with what you got >.<


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 10, 2009)

Ruzka said:


> Welcome. You can use me if need be, but I won't be able to pay you xD I am poor xD


it's ok.


----------



## Ruzka (Sep 10, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> i would wear one into school, just to gauge peoples reactions.
> i dont wear one all the time, but i have tried it out at home once or twice, and it was kinda cool looking (i just bought a cheap black one from the local store)
> 
> a good few ppl in my Form are very open minded, so im not sure if theyd mind.
> ...


Eww uniform, so sorry to hear that! But that is a very good reason to wear it if you do not have one. (I did the same thing with my collar xD)


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 10, 2009)

Ruzka said:


> I just wear it with my close friend, he is not a fur and there are no furs around me xD I guess make do with what you got >.<



I don't think I'm brave enough to wear it around my friends whenever thay come over.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 10, 2009)

At least I can wear my collar in public without any of my friends seeing me warring it but when haloween nears I'm going to try wearing my collar to school even if it is for a day.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

Instead of double posting, why not edit your other post..?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 10, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Instead of double posting, why not edit your other post..?



I really don't know.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 10, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Instead of double posting, why not edit your other post..?


Because he is a post-count whore.

ANYWAYS:
wearing a collar in public always depends on the open-mindedness of the community.  For example, here, collar = death.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 10, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Because he is a post-count whore.
> 
> ANYWAYS:
> wearing a collar in public always depends on the open-mindedness of the community.  For example, here, collar = death.



Same here.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 10, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Same here.


Yah, weird that you would agree that you're a post whore.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 10, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Yah, weird that you would agree that you're a post whore.



I never agreed I was all I said was it's a bad idea to wear a collar in the area I live.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 10, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I never agreed I was all I said was it's a bad idea to wear a collar in the area I live.


Then learn to format your posts.  Multiple quotes in one and only quote what you want to reply to.

kthnxbye


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 10, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Then learn to format your posts.  Multiple quotes in one and only quote what you want to reply to.
> 
> kthnxbye



? And of course the wolf always has to be mean to the wox just cause my tail is poofier than his.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 10, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> ? And of course the wolf always has to be mean to the wox just cause my tail is poofier than his.


*walks back in*
I won't argue with you.  Just saying that if you don't want your words to be confused, be clear the first time.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 10, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> *walks back in*
> I won't argue with you.  Just saying that if you don't want your words to be confused, be clear the first time.



Ok.


----------



## KitenKitsune (Sep 10, 2009)

Collars were not allowed in my High school because they were counted as a weapon o,o lolol But yea basically Its totally up to you and whether your comfortable with it or not.  Most people don't even know what a furry is and collars can be used for several different reasons from fashion to BDSM so everyone will forn their own opinion on the matter.  Im in college now though so I can wear what I want without having school regulations dictating what I can and can't wear XD I wear mine just cause I like them nothing really furry related XD


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 10, 2009)

What are the risks of wearing a collar in public and at school?


----------



## Zhael (Sep 10, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> What are the risks of wearing a collar in public and at school?


Being ridiculed, beaten, and ostracized.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 10, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Being ridiculed, beaten, and ostracized.



That doesn't sound good.


----------



## Remy (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't wear any of my collars in public except at conventions. Reason being when you're at a convention, people have a general understanding of the reason WHY you're wearing it, whereas if you're out on the street (or in other cases) at school, people might be as I guess you could say 'educated', and might look at you like you're some side show at a run-down circus.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 10, 2009)

Remy said:


> I don't wear any of my collars in public except at conventions. Reason being when you're at a convention, people have a general understanding of the reason WHY you're wearing it, whereas if you're out on the street (or in other cases) at school, people might be as I guess you could say 'educated', and might look at you like you're some side show at a run-down circus.



Well there goes my chances of wearing a collar in public. 
Also what if I wear my collar to school the day before Halloween would there be any risk there?


----------



## Klay (Sep 10, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> just cause my tail is poofier than his.



Lmfao.

Anywho, I think wearing a collar at my school would get me made fun of. Nothing to drastic, I'm eh..._fairly_ popular in my class. I think I would have to deal with crap for about three or four weeks from my distant friends. From my close friends they would never stop. One of my friends picked 69 as his basketball Jersey number without knowing what it ment two years ago and _still _gets made fun of.

My friends = immature.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 10, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Well there goes my chances of wearing a collar in public.



To offer an other side of things, I wear a collar all the time. Even in Public. Even when I go to my college classes. To me, A collar can be great fashion accessory. But you have to make it match your outfit to play it like that. I have a red one that is only worn when I wear red themed clothes. It's my favorite collar because it's soooo pretty. The color makes it stand out to much.

Since I don't have any red theme outfits anymore....not for summer anyway, I don't wear the red one. It'll just stand out too much.

So I have my faux scale black one, for most outfits, or my thick leather one with golden/bronze fastenings for any outfits that have a bit of brown or gold in it.

No one ever makes of me. Ever. Then again I've got a lot of self confidence so I'm not the kind of person that people are going to single out and try to bully.

If you make a collar fit your clothes, it won't stand out to much. But like someone said, if you live in a highly xenophobic area....it might not be a good idea to wear a collar. I live in a place that is well mixed, so the people are pretty open minded.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 10, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> To offer an other side of things, I wear a collar all the time. Even in Public. Even when I go to my college classes. To me, A collar can be great fashion accessory. But you have to make it match your outfit to play it like that. I have a red one that is only worn when I wear red themed clothes. It's my favorite collar because it's soooo pretty. The color makes it stand out to much.
> 
> Since I don't have any red theme outfits anymore....not for summer anyway, I don't wear the red one. It'll just stand out too much.
> 
> ...


That.


Also be sure it fits correctly.  Mine has a lot of excess faux-leather, as I picked the wrong size, so it sticks out too much to wear, anyway.  When  I DO decide to wear it, however, since it is a brown color, it can fit well with either a brown t-shirt or my usual black clothing choice.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 10, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> That.
> 
> 
> Also be sure it fits correctly.  Mine has a lot of excess faux-leather, as I picked the wrong size, so it sticks out too much to wear, anyway.  When  I DO decide to wear it, however, since it is a brown color, it can fit well with either a brown t-shirt or my usual black clothing choice.



Fitting correctly, that's another thing. I had one that I got that had the same problem, but I took it back to the place where I got it, and he used the tools that he uses to make them, and shortened it for me. I forget which one had to be shortened though.

Sometimes you need more holes than what comes with it. So finding a good dealer in you area who makes it, is a big plus. The local dealer in my area closed up. Makes me sad really. It was a really cool store.

It was mentioned earlier in the thread but collared shirts, tend to work well with collars. The layering is neat.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 10, 2009)

My collar is red and would stick out to much and none of my clothes match the color of my color. Is there anything I could do to make it seem less noticable?


----------



## Zhael (Sep 10, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> My collar is red and would stick out to much and none of my clothes match the color of my color. Is there anything I could do to make it seem less noticable?


Wear it under a sweatshirt or jacket.  Or wear bright colors so nothing really stands out, but that is a fashion NO.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 10, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> My collar is red and would stick out to much and none of my clothes match the color of my color. Is there anything I could do to make it seem less noticable?



If you have a collar that does not really go well color wise with any of your clothes you are stuck with two options.

Get a new collar to match what you tend to wear, or buy clothes to match the collar. I am thinking it would be cheaper to just get another color, from some place like Pawstar or the Collar Factory (google it).

I know my red collar usually gets matched up with black clothes that have red on it. Such as a pair of pants that are black with red trimming, and either a red shirt, or a black shirt with red decoration on it. During the winter I put on a red scarf with such an outfit and that sort of takes further attention away from the collar.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 10, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Wear it under a sweatshirt or jacket.  Or wear bright colors so nothing really stands out, but that is a fashion NO.



Ok but there's just one prob because in my athletics period we hav to change into our off season uniforms and im affraid everyone will see my collar then. What should I do?


----------



## Zhael (Sep 10, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> If you have a collar that does not really go well color wise with any of your clothes you are stuff with two options.
> 
> Get a new collar to match what you tend to wear, or buy clothes to match the collar. I am thinking it would be cheaper to just get another color, from some place like Pawstar or the Collar Factory (google it).


Or buy it from PetCo, Pet Supply, etc.
I got mine seven bucks at Pet Supply, and I love it.



Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Ok but there's just one prob because in my athletics period we hav to change into our off season uniforms and im affraid everyone will see my collar then. What should I do?


Either:
A) Don't wear it
B) Take it off first under your sweatshirt, then just hide in clothes whilst changing.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 10, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Or buy it from PetCo, Pet Supply, etc.
> I got mine seven bucks at Pet Supply, and I love it.
> 
> 
> ...



I tend to shy away from collars from such places. They tend to be made cheaply with plastic snaps or attachments. It's preference but I prefer metal attachments. Such as the kind you tend to see on belts.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 10, 2009)

Either:
A) Don't wear it
B) Take it off first under your sweatshirt, then just hide in clothes whilst changing.[/QUOTE]

This going to harder than I expected it to be. Transfering to a new school and wearing it the first day there would be a lot easier,but that's just one option.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 10, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Either:
> A) Don't wear it
> B) Take it off first under your sweatshirt, then just hide in clothes whilst changing.
> 
> This going to harder than I expected it to be. Transfering to a new school and wearing it the first day there would be a lot easier,but that's just one option.


Transfer just so you can wear a collar is not only a stupid idea, it wouldn't work.
You would immediately become "that" guy.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 10, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Transfer just so you can wear a collar is not only a stupid idea, it wouldn't work.
> You would immediately become "that" guy.



I probably would but if another fur see me wearing my collar and asks if I'm a fur,I can say yes and then asks if he/she is. So if they say yes I tecnically wouldn't be alone and it would be worth it.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I probably would but if another fur see me wearing my collar and asks if I'm a fur,I can say yes and then asks if he/she is. So if they say yes I tecnically wouldn't be alone and it would be worth it.



You would risk not having a friend for the chance of *possibly* having one fur as a friend?

Oh yah, collar =/= furry.  It CAN be, but when I see a collar, I think "punk" before "fur".
That's why I have a bone-shaped tag on mine, as it has my fursona on it.


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Ok but there's just one prob because in my athletics period we hav to change into our off season uniforms and im affraid everyone will see my collar then. What should I do?


Why do you want to wear something that you are just going to want to hide? Collars are different- they stand out, no doubt. Either wear one confidently or don't wear one at all. It's just going to make you nervous if you are worrying about who sees it and what they think.
I wear one, but I knew nobody would make fun of me when I started wearing it. You seem unsure, and I think it would just add another thing to worry about on top of the usual middle school/high school issues.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 11, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> You would risk not having a friend for the chance of *possibly* having one fur as a friend?
> 
> Oh yah, collar =/= furry.  It CAN be, but when I see a collar, I think "punk" before "fur".
> That's why I have a bone-shaped tag on mine, as it has my fursona on it.



Your probably right which is sorta wierd that I would agree with u but I guess I can wait till I move out making it a lot easier for me to wear my collar whenever I want.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 11, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> Why do you want to wear something that you are just going to want to hide? Collars are different- they stand out, no doubt. Either wear one confidently or don't wear one at all. It's just going to make you nervous if you are worrying about who sees it and what they think.
> I wear one, but I knew nobody would make fun of me when I started wearing it. You seem unsure, and I think it would just add another thing to worry about on top of the usual middle school/high school issues.



Yea your right I am unsure.  *whimper*


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 11, 2009)

I say the same thing to everyone who chooses to make a spectacle of themselves: don't do it unless you're man enough to take the ridicule.


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Yea your right I am unsure.  *whimper*


I don't mean to upset you; it's just something to think about. You have better things to worry about than whether or not you will get laughed at for what is simply an accessory. Hold off until either your friends are more mature or you can handle ridicule.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 11, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I tend to shy away from collars from such places. They tend to be made cheaply with plastic snaps or attachments. It's preference but I prefer metal attachments. Such as the kind you tend to see on belts.


Like this?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 11, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Like this?



No, more like a regular metal belt buckle, which you see only a slight part of it in this picture:http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1290076/

It's metal. You push the straight part through the hole, push the excess over, and then under the metal tab. It's insanely sturdy.
Wait...uploading picture of my black faux scale collar to show you: http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y98/Sanguvixen/Odds.jpg


----------



## furry fan (Sep 11, 2009)

with somthing like this if your unsure dont do it thats the best advice your gonna get


----------



## Zhael (Sep 11, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> No, more like a regular metal belt buckle, which you see only a slight part of it in this picture:http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1290076/
> 
> It's metal. You push the straight part through the hole, push the excess over, and then under the metal tab. It's insanely sturdy.
> Wait...uploading picture of my black faux scale collar to show you: http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y98/Sanguvixen/Odds.jpg


Ohh, full sized to scale.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh, look it has a dingly bell! <^w^>
Id get a collar if it has either a pretty green glas orb in the middle or a nice shint sweet sounding dingly bell.  Then maybe I wouldnt mind having a collar on, at least until my costume kimon is finished.


----------



## Kyto (Sep 11, 2009)

If you're just going to be afraid to wear it and hide it under a sweatshirt, what's the point? That's equivalent to buying new pants for example, and wearing them under a different pair so no one can see. Everybody on this thread's already said, if you can't handle other people's reactions to a collar, don't wear one. =/


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

Kyto said:


> If you're just going to be afraid to wear it and hide it under a sweatshirt, what's the point? That's equivalent to buying new pants for example, and wearing them under a different pair so no one can see. Everybody on this thread's already said, if you can't handle other people's reactions to a collar, don't wear one. =/



Yep this ^^

im after wearing mine over to the shops by accident an hour ago lol
i was wearing it around the house, but forgot to take it off before i went out.

thankfully, unless you were right up close, you wouldnt realise it was a dog collar. most people though it was just another one of those 'punk/emo' stud collars.

Ok i got a few 'wow thats mad/hes queer' looks from people, but then again a few people i met were saying 'that looks cool' and such.

again if you cant take the potential slagging you might get, dont wear it
now that i know its not so bad, if the school dress code ever changed, i would wear it. it would go well with my black school jumper ^_^


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 11, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Ohh, full sized to scale.



My red one is the same way, except it makes out of a really nice leather, that had the detailing done on the outside, how ever they do that to give it the red color, and really pretty defined faux scale look. It also has what black one lacks, which is that extra metal loop that the excess goes into. It's very comfortable because of the softness of the inside.

I think I remember trying a collar once that was made for pets? But my hair which is really long got caught up in the buckle and I had to break it to get my hair unstuck. It was a cheap collar but still. With the belt buckle my hair doesn't get stuck. That con though is that the belt buckle has some weight to it, and because of where it is, on all three collars, it will cause the collars to shift when I walking if I don't have it nice and snug.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 11, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> My red one is the same way, except it makes out of a really nice leather, that had the detailing done on the outside, how ever they do that to give it the red color, and really pretty defined faux scale look. It also has what black one lacks, which is that extra metal loop that the excess goes into. It's very comfortable because of the softness of the inside.
> 
> I think I remember trying a collar once that was made for pets? But my hair which is really long got caught up in the buckle and I had to break it to get my hair unstuck. It was a cheap collar but still. With the belt buckle my hair doesn't get stuck. That con though is that the belt buckle has some weight to it, and because of where it is, on all three collars, it will cause the collars to shift when I walking if I don't have it nice and snug.


Mine has yet to have any troubles with my hair.  I had it for maybe a month while my hair was still past my neck.  I really don't want any kind of "human collar", as it's paying extra for what I already have and like.  I DO like your faux-scale one, however.  TheCollarFactory?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 11, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Oh, look it has a dingly bell! <^w^>
> Id get a collar if it has either a pretty green glas orb in the middle or a nice shint sweet sounding dingly bell.  Then maybe I wouldnt mind having a collar on, at least until my costume kimon is finished.



Bells, they sound so pretty. I love the gentle tinkle of the smaller ones, but the bigger now bronzish one is pretty too but it's quite a bit louder.

Hmmm...the orb would have to be imbedded into the front/middle of the collar. If you had it hanging like the bells hang, I would imagine the glass orb would break off eventually. Bells have less weight than glass does, the material.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 11, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Mine has yet to have any troubles with my hair.  I had it for maybe a month while my hair was still past my neck.  I really don't want any kind of "human collar", as it's paying extra for what I already have and like.  I DO like your faux-scale one, however.  TheCollarFactory?



That's good you didn't go through what I did. I freaked out because I've been growing my hair out long for a long time. I didn't want to have to cut it short just because of a stupid plastic thing.

I'll have to upload a picture of the red one for show. It's much prettier than the black. However the source for the black one? Same as the others, there used to be this neat store down the street from me. The guy there who owns it would go to thrift shops and such, and single out individual belts, and then retool them into collars. That red one I have, I am thinking the belt was originally a pretty penny before it got thrown to a thrift store and bought by that guy to be turned into a collar.

But he's not there anymore. He closed down...but I think he still runs the Res Fair things, but he probably dropped the shop because of the economy. Each collar though I have, including the scaled ones didn't cost but 5 bucks or less. That's what is great about having a local person to turn to. If there were fitting issues, as long as it was "Too big" or "Needs another hole" he would fix it on the spot for free. It sucks that he's gone..I hate it.

EDIT: Here is what my Red one looks like:
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y98/Sanguvixen/Odds002.jpg
You can see the back here: http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y98/Sanguvixen/Odds003.jpg
I love the way the back was done. It's so neat.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Ok but there's just one prob because in my athletics period we hav to change into our off season uniforms and im affraid everyone will see my collar then. What should I do?


 
Knock one of the laughers on their ass, that'll do the trick.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 11, 2009)

Wasn't there another thread before this when a guy posted some trollish crap about collars=slavery?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 11, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Knock one of the laughers on their ass, that'll do the trick.



It might.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 11, 2009)

I wear collars...
I also know other people who arent furs that wear collars.

they sell them all kinds of places. 

HURR. 
I just bought one at target for myself.


then again, I am a fashion nightmare.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 11, 2009)

I love wearing my collar.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I love wearing my collar.



ye know i got to admit, my collar is starting to really grow on me

*feels scaled texture* yep, its all good. ^_^


----------



## Zhael (Sep 11, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> ye know i got to admit, my collar is starting to really grow on me
> 
> *feels scaled texture* yep, its all good. ^_^


Have you ever worn a faux-leather one?  So comfy :3


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

oooh now your giving me ideas


----------



## Mana_the_Vixen (Sep 11, 2009)

high school is hard enough. If you want to wear it outside of school though, then I guess. Goths wear collars too, so it's not completely a furry thing.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

Mana_the_Vixen said:


> high school is hard enough. If you want to wear it outside of school though, then I guess. Goths wear collars too, so it's not completely a furry thing.



true. i know even if i could wear it into school, id get a fair bit of slagging of some of the guys, but there would be a good few accepting of it too.
just like going out wearing it today. you get a mixed reaction imo

Im going to wear it into town tomorrow, just to gauge the reactions i get.
but im ready and prepaired to take the potential insults i could get.
should be a fun experience none the less.


----------



## Barak (Sep 11, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> true. i know even if i could wear it into school, id get a fair bit of slagging of some of the guys, but there would be a good few accepting of it too.
> just like going out wearing it today. you get a mixed reaction imo
> 
> Im going to wear it into town tomorrow, just to gauge the reactions i get.
> ...



It indeed a Special feeling the First time,but im used too, and nobody bother a guy with a knife in his coat


----------



## Mana_the_Vixen (Sep 11, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> true. i know even if i could wear it into school, id get a fair bit of slagging of some of the guys, but there would be a good few accepting of it too.
> just like going out wearing it today. you get a mixed reaction imo
> 
> Im going to wear it into town tomorrow, just to gauge the reactions i get.
> ...




well, if it helps, I'm sure that there are much worse things you can wear in public then just a simple collar :3


----------



## Dogwolfe (Sep 11, 2009)

Mana_the_Vixen said:


> well, if it helps, I'm sure that there are much worse things you can wear in public then just a simple collar :3


 Like a tail? *dies a little*


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 11, 2009)

Dogwolfe said:


> Like a tail? *dies a little*



I'm sure that would be way worse if worn to school.


----------



## Dogwolfe (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I'm sure that would be way worse if worn to school.


 More like if worn anywhere. (excluding conventions)
People do it too, sometimes. *facepalms*


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 11, 2009)

Dogwolfe said:


> More like if worn anywhere. (excluding conventions)
> People do it too, sometimes. *facepalms*



I never even knew somebody would even try that.


----------



## Barak (Sep 11, 2009)

I do it Many time ^^


----------



## Dogwolfe (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I never even knew somebody would even try that.


 Trust me, it happens, It's those people that smell kinda funny and aren't exactly within the definition of sanity. Wearing a fursuit or tail outside a con is a BIG nono.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 11, 2009)

Barak said:


> I do it Many time ^^



You must have a lot of self confidence.


----------



## Kivaari (Sep 11, 2009)

I wore my tail into a restaurant, I don't think anyone even noticed.

I've thought about getting a collar, but I haven't seen any I'd wear. I think a brown leather one would match my clothes pretty well. (I guess my style could be considered Indiana Jones Wannabe.)


----------



## Barak (Sep 11, 2009)

This,and I did my proof at School !

Even with the suit on,people still respect me :3


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 11, 2009)

Barak said:


> This,and I did my proof at School !
> 
> Even with the suit on,people still respect me :3



I'm amazed.


----------



## hisgooddog (Sep 11, 2009)

a] I wear my collar in public 24/7. Including at my job. It's a thick chain with a padlock on it an my name on a silver doggy bone. The other side states what happens if I get lost. Then again I'm owned so I feel I *should* of course be wearing it.

b] I don't see anything wrong with people wearing tails, ears, etc in public. I just think you have to be able to then verbally defend yourself in a mature manner instead of curling up into yourself and whining about how people are mean and should leave you alone and baawwww don't understand you.

I don't wear any of the above in public, but if I ever make any for myself, I plan to. It's not high on my priority list, though.


----------



## Barak (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I'm amazed.



The thing i did For getting that Respect !

-Local Radio DJ

-The guy who hate autority

-When i was 14 i fight a 17 Year old guy and Win

-Already Got Stabbed

-My body is full of Scar..

-I look Evil


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 11, 2009)

Barak said:


> The thing i did For getting that Respect !
> 
> -Local Radio DJ
> 
> ...



And you like to brag bout something that prolly didnt happen


----------



## Barak (Sep 11, 2009)

Wanna get a pic of my Hand or What ?


----------



## hisgooddog (Sep 11, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> And you like to brag bout something that prolly didnt happen



This.


----------



## Barak (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't look that evil,But Don't mess with me =3


----------



## Zhael (Sep 11, 2009)

Barak said:


> I don't look that evil,But Don't mess with me =3


*messes with*
Whatcha gonna do now?


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 11, 2009)

Seein all these pics of collars, specially that shiny dingly one makes me wanna get one.  Im already in the neighborhood of insane so it probably wont bother people that much.


----------



## Barak (Sep 11, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> *messes with*
> Whatcha gonna do now?



*Take out  his knife and stab him *


----------



## hisgooddog (Sep 11, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Seein all these pics of collars, specially that shiny dingly one makes me wanna get one.  Im already in the neighborhood of insane so it probably wont bother people that much.



I don't see why you have to use your mental state as an excuse to wear one.
Just wear one if you want to. If you don't, don't do it. Don't do it for attention. That's fucking stupid.

Just wear the damn thing. Who cares.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 11, 2009)

hisgooddog said:


> I don't see why you have to use your mental state as an excuse to wear one.
> Just wear one if you want to. If you don't, don't do it. Don't do it for attention. That's fucking stupid.
> 
> Just wear the damn thing. Who cares.



He sorta right just get a collar and wear it.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 12, 2009)

What I mean by that statement is...... *sigh*

Can I possibly say that im still trying to shred the last traces of wanting to be socially acceptable? Because I am.

Personally though id feel much more at home with a kimon frill about my neck.  Its like a 16th centurry Shakespearean thing about my neck, except itll be bright red with a green in the middle.  Now THAT Id love to wear.


----------



## Mana_the_Vixen (Sep 12, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I never even knew somebody would even try that.




somebody did where I went to college, but never saw one in high school. But still, yea >.>


----------



## hisgooddog (Sep 12, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> What I mean by that statement is...... *sigh*
> 
> Can I possibly say that im still trying to shred the last traces of wanting to be socially acceptable? Because I am.
> 
> Personally though id feel much more at home with a kimon frill about my neck.  Its like a 16th centurry Shakespearean thing about my neck, except itll be bright red with a green in the middle.  Now THAT Id love to wear.




So wear one.

You're concerned about wearing something 'socially acceptable' when it's pretty socially acceptable now a days for a 12 year old girl to wear make up and apple bottom jeans that say 'sexy' on the ass. Because it's 'cute' (The word 'sick' actually comes to mind, but it seems cute it the one far more used).

I'm sorry but who cares what's socially acceptable as long as you're willing to stand up for whatever it is that you're doing in a mature and intelligent manner and it's not hurting anyone.

If I lived my life wanting to be socially acceptable I'd be a miserable fucking person.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

I spent a long time trying to fit in, but last year i decided it wasnt worth it.

I live to be myself, to me 'social acceptibility' is nothing but an excuse for people who believe they're all thats right with society to berate those who dont fit in with 'their' idea of normality.
So then your posing the question 'what is normal'? my answer- nothing.

Oh and i did wear my collar into town today, it felt great. Very few people actually took more than a passing glance at it.
And my girlfriend thought it looked awesome on me.
potential profits await...


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 12, 2009)

Yea not such a good idea to wear it around other family members especially when going to a resturant.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 12, 2009)

I have a collar with a metal circle for my leash, and I whear it all the time. I've learned to ignore the bad of it. Personaily, I enjoy seeing people's reactions~!

...Then again, I _am_ a masochist.

: /


----------



## YokoWolf (Sep 12, 2009)

I've never seen anyone wear a collar save for once, but I was told then it was for sexual purposes...
It seems like it'd be fun to try sometime. I don't care what others think for the most part and as stated before no one is getting hurt by it. But I feel kinda bad being oblivious to something as such...I feel like crying at my ignorance.


----------



## Klay (Sep 12, 2009)

Today I had trouble controlling myself whilst walking by the pet section in Wall-mart, because this thread made me want to buy a collar so badly D:


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 12, 2009)

Klay said:


> Today I had trouble controlling myself whilst walking by the pet section in Wall-mart, because this thread made me want to buy a collar so badly D:



You must give in to the power of Furries...I mean Wal-Mart!


----------



## Tony (Sep 12, 2009)

Wearing a collar in public eh. I saw many people doing that, but never I had the guts to wear that in public.


----------



## Klay (Sep 12, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> You must give in to the power of Furries...I mean Wal-Mart!



omg furries control Wall-mart!

*Head explodes*


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 12, 2009)

Klay said:


> omg furries control Wall-mart!
> 
> *Head explodes*



Silly thing. Furries control the world, where have you been?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 12, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Silly thing. Furries control the world, where have you been?



Probably in a cage.


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 12, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Yea not such a good idea to wear it around other family members especially when going to a resturant.


what happened?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 12, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> what happened?



They made fun of me but in a nice way so to speak.


----------



## Klay (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> They made fun of me but in a nice way so to speak.



What kind of collar was it? 
An obvious doggie collar?
Did it match your clothes?

I think my family would ask why I was wearing it and then just look at it periodically during the meal.


----------



## Sixelsixel (Sep 13, 2009)

If you want to be a social outcast to everyone but other socially awkward furries go ahead, but that's the shallow end of the gene pool you're limiting yourself to.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 13, 2009)

Sixelsixel said:


> If you want to be a social outcast to everyone but other socially awkward furries go ahead, but that's the shallow end of the gene pool you're limiting yourself to.




'want' to be a social outcast?

Ha trust me im already waaaaaayyy ahead of you there.

actually, if you could see the kind of people that are supposed to be 'socially acceptable' in my school/neighbourhood, id say you'd actually feel better not being part of that 'group'


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

Klay said:


> What kind of collar was it?
> An obvious doggie collar?
> Did it match your clothes?
> 
> I think my family would ask why I was wearing it and then just look at it periodically during the meal.



Nylon dog collar.Yes it was obviously a dog collar.no it didn't match my clothes.


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> They made fun of me but in a nice way so to speak.


Made fun of you? You said in a nice way, but earlier you implied that it was bad. Was it more like playfully calling you a doggie, or teasingly talking about attaching a leash? (comments I've received before from family and are okay with) Because if so, you either have to learn to take these lightheartedly or leave the collar on a shelf at home.



Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Nylon dog collar.Yes it was obviously a dog collar.no it didn't match my clothes.


 Make sure it matches your clothes.



Sixelsixel said:


> If you want to be a social outcast to everyone but other socially awkward furries go ahead, but that's the shallow end of the gene pool you're limiting yourself to.


 Nonsense. It's not what one wears that makes them a social outcast, its their behavior.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> Made fun of you? You said in a nice way, but earlier you implied that it was bad. Was it more like playfully calling you a doggie, or teasingly talking about attaching a leash? (comments I've received before from family and are okay with) Because if so, you either have to learn to take these lightheartedly or leave the collar on a shelf at home.
> 
> 
> Make sure it matches your clothes.
> ...



Basically both they even told me to sit which was a little strange consideing everyone in the resturant turned around and gave me some random looks.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 13, 2009)

... Then thank the lord theyre embarassing you and making themselves look like asses.  

I tend to take solace in that fact alot.


----------



## Klay (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Basically both they even told me to sit which was a little strange consideing everyone in the resturant turned around and gave me some random looks.



lol that's awesome.

Did they ask what it was for or anything? Or where they to busy making themselves look like jerks?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

Klay said:


> lol that's awesome.
> 
> Did they ask what it was for or anything? Or where they to busy making themselves look like jerks?



Yea they did.they also were to busy looking like jerks too.


----------



## Klay (Sep 13, 2009)

What did you tell them?

If my folks have seen anything about furries, it would be a news report about a con or something. Or another likely option would be CSI. Either way, I doubt they think anything good about them. My brother would probably know about them, spending alot of his time on the internet. But when you hear about furries on the net, there is a good chance you hate them.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

Klay said:


> What did you tell them?
> 
> If my folks have seen anything about furries, it would be a news report about a con or something. Or another likely option would be CSI. Either way, I doubt they think anything good about them. My brother would probably know about them, spending alot of his time on the internet. But when you hear about furries on the net, there is a good chance you hate them.


I just told them it's for Halloween, they didn't suspect I was a fur besides my brother unforntunatly.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I just told them it's for Halloween, they didn't suspect I was a fur besides my brother unforntunatly.


Suspect?
Kind of a strong word since you're a fur and not something like a mass murderer.


----------



## Klay (Sep 13, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Suspect?
> Kind of a strong word since you're a fur and not something like a mass murderer.



What word is he supposed to use?


----------



## Zhael (Sep 13, 2009)

Klay said:


> What word is he supposed to use?


Thought. Had an idea that... and so on.

I was just messing with him, he knows this, the Halo nub *scritches Lucky's ears*


----------



## Klay (Sep 13, 2009)

If you say so...I think suspect is still a better word. Whatever though. It doesn't really matter.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 13, 2009)

Suspect. v.
To surmise to be true or probable; imagine:

sounds like an ok word in that situation

ive not seen that CSI ep. everyone is talking about, is it that bad?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Thought. Had an idea that... and so on.
> 
> I was just messing with him, he knows this, the Halo nub *scritches Lucky's ears*



Aw the wolf finally scratches Lucky's ear. Thank you.


----------



## Klay (Sep 13, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> ive not seen that CSI ep. everyone is talking about, is it that bad?



Yes. Yes it is. I found it uncomfortable to watch. It's that bad. You wait a few minutes and I'll link you to the episode.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcylTrCLvzY *part 1*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1iHesOynp8 *part 2*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYwairEfClM&feature=related *part 3*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1vPze_IWKE&feature=related *part 4*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGpfu4pGXhY&feature=related *part 5*

I think that's all of them.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

Klay said:


> Yes. Yes it is. I found it uncomfortable to watch. It's that bad. You wait a few minutes and I'll link you to the episode.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcylTrCLvzY *part 1*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1iHesOynp8 *part 2*
> ...



Yea it is but the whole csi fur and loathing episode was so messed up.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Yea it is but the whole csi fur and loathing episode was so messed up.


Are you kidding me? I loved it XD

Fur and Loathing is one of the best CSI episodes... but CSI sucks.
Law and Order is epic, however.


----------



## Klay (Sep 13, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Are you kidding me? I loved it XD



I didn't. It just reminded me of how fucked up this fandom can be, how everyone hates us, and how ignorant people are about furs in general.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

Klay said:


> I didn't. It just reminded me of how fucked up this fandom can be, how everyone hates us, and how ignorant people are about furs in general.



Exactly.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 13, 2009)

Klay said:


> I didn't. It just reminded me of how fucked up this fandom can be, how everyone hates us, and how ignorant people are about furs in general.


You do realize it was supposed to be a lot worse, right?
I don't blame them for wanting to make the most of the fandom; what crime would it be if they investigated people who sit there are sketch animal-people?

If anything really messed us up, it was Vanity Fair and Sex2k.  CSI was just funny XD


----------



## Klay (Sep 13, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> I don't blame them for wanting to make the most of the fandom; what crime would it be if they investigated people who sit there are sketch animal-people?



I sure blame them.

They deceived all of their viewers into hating a group of people that don't deserve it so they can make a few extra dollars.

I don't know what your reading, but in my book that's pretty evil.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

Klay said:


> I sure blame them.
> 
> They deceived all of their viewers into hating a group of people that don't deserve it so they can make a few extra dollars.
> 
> I don't know what your reading, but in my book that's pretty evil.



Exactly.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Exactly.


You just keep saying exactly >_<

I don't see it as evil.  It was all for entertainment.  Do you hate Seth McFarlane for poking fun at those who are fat, gay, and so on? That's just one of millions of examples.


----------



## Uro (Sep 13, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> You just keep saying exactly >_<



You should know by now that this kid isn't right in the head.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 13, 2009)

WOW O_O that was umm... pretty bad alright.

Still, cant not love that theme tune

'whoooo are you? who who, who who!'


----------



## Midna (Sep 13, 2009)

I probably would wear one


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

Uro said:


> You should know by now that this kid isn't right in the head.



Of course you would say that.


----------



## YokoWolf (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow. it's been forever since I last saw that episode. I think I was um 11 at the time. Though it didn't mess up my mind at all, I still became a furry.

My family wouldn't mind really if I wore a collar. My Father would be okay with it, and I'm sure they would tease me a little but I can live with that as long as they don't go too far with it. Though Father would restrict me wearing one in certain events like he does me wearing my hat...


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

YokoWolf said:


> Wow. it's been forever since I last saw that episode. I think I was um 11 at the time. Though it didn't mess up my mind at all, I still became a furry.
> 
> My family wouldn't mind really if I wore a collar. My Father would be okay with it, and I'm sure they would tease me a little but I can live with that as long as they don't go too far with it. Though Father would restrict me wearing one in certain events like he does me wearing my hat...



My family is sorta the same way except a little worse with me wearing it out in public. They say it's wierd that I'm even wearing a collar.


----------



## Klay (Sep 13, 2009)

Why do they care? Tell them you could be wearing things that are alot worse.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

Klay said:


> Why do they care? Tell them you could be wearing things that are alot worse.



If I do they'll just get mad which sorta humors me a little to see their faces get a little red from anger.


----------



## tyrant_wolf3939 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, i am a year older than you, and understand your want...lol. One of my friends in HS dared me to wear a collar to school, and to their suprisement...i did! People at my school thought it was really cool that i was wearing one.

I dont know anything about the social classes at your school, so i dont know what to say. Some people might give you the "Uber Fail" reptuation like at my school. But i would think it would funny if you did.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

tyrant_wolf3939 said:


> Well, i am a year older than you, and understand your want...lol. One of my friends in HS dared me to wear a collar to school, and to their suprisement...i did! People at my school thought it was really cool that i was wearing one.
> 
> I dont know anything about the social classes at your school, so i dont know what to say. Some people might give you the "Uber Fail" reptuation like at my school. But i would think it would funny if you did.



Yea they probably would,but then again I'm going to wear mine to school the day before Halloween if I'm allowed to.


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 13, 2009)

Klay said:


> I sure blame them.
> 
> They deceived all of their viewers into hating a group of people that don't deserve it so they can make a few extra dollars.
> 
> I don't know what your reading, but in my book that's pretty evil.



If that episode deceived anyone into hating any group of people, it's because those people were prone to hating in the first place. Come on, would you really base your opinion about a group based on a fictional television show? TV makes fun of people, all kinds of people, not just furries.



Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Basically both they even told me to sit which was a little strange consideing everyone in the resturant turned around and gave me some random looks.


Lighten up. They are just having fun with you; either join in with them, or don't invite the comments by wearing it.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 13, 2009)

Uro said:


> You should know by now that this kid isn't right in the head.


I knew him before FurAffinity.
He's just a post whore.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> I knew him before FurAffinity.
> He's just a post whore.



I don't even try to be a post whore and Im sorry if I have been,I'm not even trying to.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> If that episode deceived anyone into hating any group of people, it's because those people were prone to hating in the first place. Come on, would you really base your opinion about a group based on a fictional television show? TV makes fun of people, all kinds of people, not just furries.
> 
> 
> Lighten up. They are just having fun with you; either join in with them, or don't invite the comments by wearing it.



I know but they need to lighten up on it just a little though. They already said they would get me a leash and shockcollar for Christmas.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I don't even try to be a post whore and Im sorry if I have been,I'm not even trying to.


Okay then, to not be a post whore:
Don't post random shit between every post.
This isn't an RP board.


----------



## Barak (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I know but they need to lighten up on it just a little though. They already said they would get me a leash and shockcollar for Christmas.




I don't trust you....


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Okay then, to not be a post whore:
> Don't post random shit between every post.
> This isn't an RP board.



Ok. *whimpers*


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

Is wearing a collar to church a good idea?


----------



## Zhael (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Is wearing a collar to church a good idea?


POST WHORE.

And yes.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> POST WHORE.
> 
> And yes.



*puts tail inbetween legs and whimpers* sorry.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> *puts tail inbetween legs and whimpers* sorry.


STOP ROLEPLAYING. RAWR.


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Is wearing a collar to church a good idea?


For most- if not all- of them, I'm going to assume its not appropriate, especially if everyone is nicely dressed up.
I used to go to church. I would take off the collar before entering the building, slip it into my purse, and put it back on when I left. But then again, I knew damn well I did not belong there, and I was trying to be as inconspicuous as possible. 


By the way, if you are the last post in a thread and you have something to add, hit the edit button instead of double posting.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> For most- if not all- of them, I'm going to assume its not appropriate, especially if everyone is nicely dressed up.
> I used to go to church. I would take off the collar before entering the building, slip it into my purse, and put it back on when I left. But then again, I knew damn well I did not belong there, and I was trying to be as inconspicuous as possible.
> 
> 
> By the way, if you are the last post in a thread and you have something to add, hit the edit button instead of double posting.


Ok. I'm sorry if I keep double posting.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 13, 2009)

That's no good.
</reference>


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

Shadow said:


> That's no good.
> </reference>



What do you mean "that's no good"?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> What do you mean "that's no good"?



*facepalm*

The double posting, and did you even get the reference?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

Shadow said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> The double posting, and did you even get the reference?



? Im confuzzles.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> ? Im confuzzles.



Do you bother connecting responses to previous posts? à² _à²


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Do you bother connecting responses to previous posts? à² _à²



No.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 13, 2009)

[insert rage]

Be logical when concerning collars.


----------



## Uro (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> My family is sorta the same way except a little worse with me wearing it out in public. They say it's wierd that I'm even wearing a collar.



Because it _is _weird that you are wearing it out in public.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 13, 2009)

Shadow said:


> [insert rage]
> 
> Be logical when concerning collars.





Uro said:


> Because it _is _weird that you are wearing it out in public.



Those.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

Uro said:


> Because it _is _weird that you are wearing it out in public.



How is weird to wear a collar in public. Wear a collar in public helps boost self confidence and it expresses furry pride.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> How is weird to wear a collar in public. Wear a collar in public helps boost self confidence and it expresses furry pride.


Out of the ordinary.
Furry =/= Mainstream
Individuality =/= Mainstream (unless emo)


----------



## Shadow (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> How is weird to wear a collar in public. Wear a collar in public helps boost self confidence and it expresses furry pride.



Collars aren't natural human apparel, that's how.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Collars aren't natural human apparel, that's how.



O ok.


----------



## Meeew (Sep 13, 2009)

Unless you're with other furs, I wouldn't suggest it. There is a time and place to bring props, school and work is not one of them.


----------



## Molotov (Sep 14, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> How is weird to wear a collar in public. Wear a collar in public helps boost self confidence and it expresses furry pride.





			
				Lucky WOLFIE said:
			
		

> Wear a collar in public boost self confidence and it expresses furry pride.





			
				Lucky WOLFIE said:
			
		

> Wear a collar in public *boost self confidence*



AW LAWD, I'M SENDING ANOTHER ONE YOUR WAY


----------



## Asswings (Sep 14, 2009)

MORE 14 year olds? Goddammit.

And collars are only cool if you cough up the money and get a nice one, faggots. Otherwise you just look like the maladjusted social retards you are.


----------



## Animega069 (Sep 14, 2009)

I believe that if you like, why not do it. Its what you want todo with your new collar. Just like me I bought my first collar not too ong ago, and I didn't know if I should wear it out in public, but after a few minutes of wearing it a piece at a time....I said that I'm either going to wear it or be afraid to. So I did, and I still do.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 14, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Collars aren't natural human apparel, that's how.



There is nothing natural about what we wear.

In any case when I find people who want to be a little hissy because "Look that person is wearing a collar" I cannot help but point out depending on the person, hey look at that necklace you are wearing. That ring on your finger. That bracelet or the dozens of them on your wrists. How about that belt that you don't really need? Those earrings in your ears? That watch you don't need for telling time because you have a cell-phone. What about that scarf you are wearing when it isn't cold or windy out? How are they different than my collar? They're not.

You cannot call my collar out as being strange when you wear pretty strange things too. It's just that what you wear has been worn for a little longer, so the public is used to seeing it. I mean, 10 bracelets per arm? Huge gaudy earrings? Oh that's okay? By my Collar isn't. Hah, makes me laugh the very thought. Those huge nails people glue to their fingers are not natural but you don't see me scoffing. People want to have huge long nails that get in the way? Fine with me. We all have the strange things we like to put on, or at least most of us.

Did that once to a person pointing out the things she was wearing when she questioned my collar, and the person looked at my funny and then came upon a revelation that "Oh shit she's right". I saw that person only once more. Guess what she was doing? Wearing a collar.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 14, 2009)

Uro said:


> Because it _is _weird that you are wearing it out in public.



So is that pink shirt you were wearing to a fur-meet. Pink on a guy? (I'm pretty sure it was pink.)

Used to be a guy wouldn't be caught dead in pink, but my look how things have changed.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> There is nothing natural about what we wear.
> 
> In any case when I find people who want to be a little hissy because "Look that person is wearing a collar" I cannot help but point out depending on the person, hey look at that necklace you are wearing. That ring on your finger. That bracelet or the dozens of them on your wrists. How about that belt that you don't really need? Those earrings in your ears? That watch you don't need for telling time because you have a cell-phone. What about that scarf you are wearing when it isn't cold or windy out? How are they different than my collar? They're not.
> 
> ...



Yeah there's a lot of hypocritical irony in the world. Collars are just seen as less natural as I was saying before.

Funny you should mention such apparel because I always wear a ring, an earring, and 1 wristband on each arm. This may be considered humorous. I have a collar I don't wear it as much as I used to, but I have a leather collar of my own I got from PawStar.com that has a circular tag with my main nickname, Shadow Fox. The reason I don't wear it much is because I've never worn it to college, and I don't want to be bothered by the usual, annoying prodding. That and I want to seem slight bit more professional while at college.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 14, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Yeah there's a lot of hypocritical irony in the world. Collars are just seen as less natural as I was saying before.
> 
> Funny you should mention such apparel because I always wear a ring, an earring, and 1 wristband on each arm. This may be considered humorous. I have a collar I don't wear it as much as I used to, but I have a leather collar of my own I got from PawStar.com that has a circular tag with my main nickname, Shadow Fox. The reason I don't wear it much is because I've never worn it to college, and I don't want to be bothered by the usual, annoying prodding. That and I want to seem slight bit more professional while at college.



Not so much less natural, but less socially accepted because less people do it, the wearing of them. I get what you mean though.

A question, do you wear the other things you mentioned to college?


----------



## PaciKat (Sep 14, 2009)

You always COULD wear the collar out in public... Though I can almost guarantee you will be looked at funny, laughed at, and/or confronted.

Best advice- keep it private and personal. It could be used to give other furs around your area an idea that you are a furry, thus leading to a possible new friendship based on a mutual interest... but chances are you're going to become a social outcast.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 14, 2009)

PaciKat said:


> You always COULD wear the collar out in public... Though I can almost guarantee you will be looked at funny, laughed at, and/or confronted.
> 
> Best advice- keep it private and personal. It could be used to give other furs around your area an idea that you are a furry, thus leading to a possible new friendship based on a mutual interest... but chances are you're going to become a social outcast.



Oh I do wear it in public now and why keep it a private show you a have fur pride.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Not so much less natural, but less socially accepted because less people do it, the wearing of them. I get what you mean though.
> 
> A question, do you wear the other things you mentioned to college?



Yep. The earring is a small 14 "horse-shoe" style earring by the way.


----------



## Yellow00 (Sep 15, 2009)

Zenox said:


> Hey.
> 
> I'm 14 y.o. and a fur. I just bought my first collar D) and I don't know if I should wear it in public... Like. To school and stuffs...
> 
> ...



I wore a collar when I was in high school, I got a lot of crap from the other kids, but I didn't let it bother me. You may want to seriously think about it if you fear other peoples opinions. But if not...You will find it rewarding to be yourself no matter what other people say x3


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 15, 2009)

Yellow00 said:


> I wore a collar when I was in high school, I got a lot of crap from the other kids, but I didn't let it bother me. You may want to seriously think about it if you fear other peoples opinions. But if not...You will find it rewarding to be yourself no matter what other people say x3



You have a point. It not a good idea to wear to school if you have low self confidence.


----------



## Barak (Sep 15, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> You have a point. It not a good idea to wear to school if you have low self confidence.




POST-WHORE !


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 15, 2009)

Barak said:


> POST-WHORE !



Thats not any better you kno..


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 15, 2009)

Barak said:


> POST-WHORE !



*whimpers*


----------



## Barak (Sep 15, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> *whimpers*



Im sorry 

*Give a big hug*


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 15, 2009)

Barak said:


> Im sorry
> 
> *Give a big hug*



It's ok.
*Hugs back*


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 15, 2009)

i where mine to walmat but  i dont think it would work out well if you wore it to school  other children can be cruel


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2009)

Barak said:


> POST-WHORE !



this @ Lucky.


----------



## furry fan (Sep 16, 2009)

has anyone ever had a non fur just walk up and put a leash on your collar that happened to me a couple times at school till i beat the living piss out of the guy that kept doing it


----------



## Morwen (Sep 16, 2009)

I wear my collar, practically...Well actually every day. My collar is made for me, personally by a friend. And I don't care what people tell me...in fact...I don't get picked on, or laughed at for wearing my collar. The majority of the people by me are very open. In fact, they think its cool I wear my tail every day, all day....Or my ears as well...I personally have never had problems with people picking on me ever.

I like how my collar fits me, and that no one else has the exact same collar. I wear it with pride. ^^


----------



## Morroke (Sep 16, 2009)

furry fan said:


> has anyone ever had a non fur just walk up and put a leash on your collar that happened to me a couple times at school till i beat the living piss out of the guy that kept doing it



/boggle @ people carrying dog leashes just for such occasions


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 16, 2009)

How about switching to a shock collar


----------



## Shadow (Sep 16, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> How about switching to a shock collar



Could help some repeat offenders in this section...


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 16, 2009)

furry fan said:


> has anyone ever had a non fur just walk up and put a leash on your collar that happened to me a couple times at school till i beat the living piss out of the guy that kept doing it


Sounds like he was just playing around with you. Why would you beat him up?


----------



## MikeApSykesthewolf (Sep 17, 2009)

Im 16, i can care LESS What other people think! 
i wear my collar around school, Everyone asks Why you wearing a collar every single day.
only teacher that asked me is my Auto Shop teacher and he said: "Your girlfriend got you on a leash eh?" but thats funny to me.

i wear my collar ESPICALLY in January, so i can just wear it to Fc:3


----------



## Vatz (Sep 17, 2009)

I saw a girl at school a few days ago who was wearing ears, a tail, and a collar, and no one paid her the slightest attention...but maybe that's just because I go to a Texas highschool, where the most exciting thing that ever happens is someone going to lunch will walk smack into the ever-present Army/Marine recruiters (they take turns going to the school) without ever realizing that they're in the way...damn bland camouflage. 

(Somewhat Unrelated) After that, I considered getting a fox tail and wearing it, but I'm still thinking about it.

If you live in Texas or Arizona (or possibly Oklahoma), then I can guarantee from experience that no one will give a shit. Can't say the same for anywhere else, though (although New York City might allow you to go relativly unnoticed).


----------



## Vatz (Sep 17, 2009)

TamaraRose said:


> i where mine to walmat but i dont think it would work out well if you wore it to school other children can be cruel


 
Not in the South West. Here, most kids will just look at the tail and ears and collar for a fraction of a second, lose all interest, and walk off. I admit that there are some assholes down here, though. Of course, I would never even consider wearing ears, I _might_ consider wearing a collar, and I'm seriously considering wearing a tail. After all, the further away from your face it is (which is where most people look), the less likely it will go unnoticed.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 17, 2009)

On the subject on wearing it under clothes, I'll be honest, I do it.
Many people know of my furriness, but our school has policies about collars, so I just wear mine under my sweatshirt.  It gives me some kind of security I don't understand.  Aw well, furfag baww all that shit.  I like my collar.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

Is sleeping with a collar on a strange thing to do for a furry?


----------



## Zhael (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Is sleeping with a collar on a strange thing to do for a furry?


I used to.  Nearly killed me.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> I used to.  Nearly killed me.



Well i worn mine to sleep ever since I got it, is that unusual in any way?


----------



## Zhael (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Well i worn mine to sleep ever since I got it, is that unusual in any way?


Not really, no.  Safety is the issue.


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Is sleeping with a collar on a strange thing to do for a furry?


Not any more strange than wearing jewelry to bed, which I never ever do but I know some people do it.
Personally, I take off my dogs' collars when they sleep because I think it would be more comfortable for them. Never considered sleeping with one on myself.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> Not any more strange than wearing jewelry to bed, which I never ever do but I know some people do it.
> Personally, I take off my dogs' collars when they sleep because I think it would be more comfortable for them. Never considered sleeping with one on myself.



You should try it feels quite nice, but that's just my opinion.Also is it strange that everytime I'm in school it feels like I'm still wearing my collar even though I'm not?


----------



## YokoWolf (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm curious as to how a collar can kill you while sleeping. The only thing which comes to mind is being choked to death or something, but I can't fathom as to how it would happen. Please enlighten me if you will.

I'd try it but I'd have to take the dog's collar since I can't buy one. That would then give me a really interesting conversation with my father and I really want to avoid that right now.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 17, 2009)

YokoWolf said:


> I'm curious as to how a collar can kill you while sleeping. The only thing which comes to mind is being choked to death or something, but I can't fathom as to how it would happen. Please enlighten me if you will.
> 
> I'd try it but I'd have to take the dog's collar since I can't buy one. That would then give me a really interesting conversation with my father and I really want to avoid that right now.


There was one occasion where I think I was putting weight on the excess faux-leather, and it locked into place too tight when I jerked in my sleep.

Another time where I got it caught on an area on my headboard.  Not much else to say other than that.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

YokoWolf said:


> I'm curious as to how a collar can kill you while sleeping. The only thing which comes to mind is being choked to death or something, but I can't fathom as to how it would happen. Please enlighten me if you will.
> 
> I'd try it but I'd have to take the dog's collar since I can't buy one. That would then give me a really interesting conversation with my father and I really want to avoid that right now.



Well after your parents say goodnight to you put on the collar if your dog sleeps in your room. Then if you don't want them to find you asleep with it on set an alarm before they wake up and put it back on the dog. But that's just my opinion, it worked for me, not sayin it will for you though.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 17, 2009)

YokoWolf said:


> I'm curious as to how a collar can kill you while sleeping. The only thing which comes to mind is being choked to death or something, but I can't fathom as to how it would happen. Please enlighten me if you will.
> 
> I'd try it but I'd have to take the dog's collar since I can't buy one. That would then give me a really interesting conversation with my father and I really want to avoid that right now.



Depending upon how you are sleeping it can push into your neck and cut off airsupply, or blood supply to your head.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> There was one occasion where I think I was putting weight on the excess faux-leather, and it locked into place too tight when I jerked in my sleep.
> 
> Another time where I got it caught on an area on my headboard.  Not much else to say other than that.



Then lossen your collar or buy a bigger one so it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Then lossen your collar or buy a bigger one so it doesn't happen again.



Still doesn't mean it can't happen then either.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Then lossen your collar or buy a bigger one so it doesn't happen again.


It's too big as is.


----------



## YokoWolf (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh wow. Well then I probably should think twice. I'm epileptic so it might not overall be a good idea. Might be over reacting but I like to be safe.

I can't take the collar if the dog is always sleeping with my Dad. Plus he never really sleeps so I think I should wait till I'm the only person home to try it.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> It's too big as is.



So mine but I've never had those problems.


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 17, 2009)

what's the point anyways? Just sleep without it. I honestly don't see any gain coming from it.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

But seriously is it strange if you feel like your wearing your collar when your really not?


----------



## Zhael (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> But seriously is it strange if you feel like your wearing your collar when your really not?


It's like anything else.
I feel like my earring is in when it isn't, along with my necklace.  If it's comfortable or familiar, it'll stay.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 17, 2009)

I wear a collar in public sometimes. It's one of those Collarfactory collars. Very nice and snug.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> what's the point anyways? Just sleep without it. I honestly don't see any gain coming from it.



I don't know the point to me it feels so good and helps build self confidence when my mom wakes me up seeing I'm wearing my collar. But that's just me.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

Is wearing it in public to go to the movies or other places a good idea?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Is wearing it in public to go to the movies or other places a good idea?


I do. If comments don't bother you, go ahead and wear it.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I do. If comments don't bother you, go ahead and wear it.



Some comments don't bother but then again if they do start getting bad I just ignore them which usually works. Also is wearing a collar when a neighbor is over a good idea?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Some comments don't bother but then again if they do start getting bad I just ignore them which usually works. Also is wearing a collar when a neighbor is over a good idea?


As long as you don't care what that person thinks, sure.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> As long as you don't care what that person thinks, sure.



Well one would be good with it but the other one would freak a little. Any tips on how to explain to them what a furry is if they assume that I am one which they might.


----------



## Moony (Sep 17, 2009)

Hmm.. I've actually been thinking about wearing my new collar around lately as well.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2739251

Considering my school mascot is the 'Rebels', I think I may have more slack, as far as the other kids at school are concerned. I've got an entire group of friends at school that would see it as completely normal for me to wear one, but that's roughly 20-30 people out of about 2000, so, I dunno...


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Well one would be good with it but the other one would freak a little. Any tips on how to explain to them what a furry is if they assume that I am one which they might.


Just say you like animals. It shouldn't sound too suspicious.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Just say you like animals. It shouldn't sound too suspicious.



Well I'll say I love canines so I think that would work. Thank you.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 18, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Is wearing it in public to go to the movies or other places a good idea?


 


Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Some comments don't bother but then again if they do start getting bad I just ignore them which usually works. Also is wearing a collar when a neighbor is over a good idea?


 
I used to wear my cat's collar for fun when I was a little kid, but I've never actually worn it going out anywhere....I'm more of a tail kind of person.


----------



## Zenox (Sep 18, 2009)

I wore my collar in public once now, when I had to pick up my lil' sis from school.

I hid it under my polo :3

Nobody noticed (i think)

I'm going to take my collar and leash to school. Just going to fool around with some peeps, just making fun of it, but secretly enjoying it :3


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 18, 2009)

Vatz said:


> I used to wear my cat's collar for fun when I was a little kid, but I've never actually worn it going out anywhere....I'm more of a tail kind of person.



Wearing a cat collar? That's new.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 18, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Wearing a cat collar? That's new.



Hardly.  I did that too.


----------



## Reednemer (Sep 18, 2009)

ive been reading this for the past week now, damn i fucking love these threads.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 18, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Hardly.  I did that too.



Well it's new to me atleast.


----------



## Akasha_CN (Sep 18, 2009)

I think you should wear it if you like it. personally i wore a collar to school everyday with little if any bad reaction from it


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 18, 2009)

Akasha_CN said:


> I think you should wear it if you like it. personally i wore a collar to school everyday with little if any bad reaction from it



Well that's your school,mine's a whole lot worse otherwise I wouldn't have a problem and wear it to school. But sadly I can't.


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 18, 2009)

I went to a highschool were it was very frowned upon by most people to wear a collar or anything of that type but i think if you can take some remarks id go for it


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 18, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> I went to a highschool were it was very frowned upon by most people to wear a collar or anything of that type but i think if you can take some remarks id go for it



Yea I don't have very much self confidence so it wouldn't work out well at all.


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 18, 2009)

yea i found that wearing mine and evn sumtimes my tail actually boosted my confidence my friends loved it haha some people hated me tho furfag was very commonly heard haha i just learned to laugh it off after a while


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 18, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> yea i found that wearing mine and evn sumtimes my tail actually boosted my confidence my friends loved it haha some people hated me tho furfag was very commonly heard haha i just learned to laugh it off after a while



It builds major confidence for me when I wear it public and not at school cause I couldn't handle it if I did wear it at school.


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 18, 2009)

yea i hear you


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 18, 2009)

Anytips on wearing one when your in a pet store?


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 18, 2009)

generally people in pet stores tend to look at you weird but dont say much cause they just figure you really love animals


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 18, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> generally people in pet stores tend to look at you weird but dont say much cause they just figure you really love animals



they do?


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 18, 2009)

yea thats the reaction i encountered mayb different places think differently about it i cud see some tightass manager thinking your mocking them and kick you out but the place i went to was kinda nice haha


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 18, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> yea thats the reaction i encountered mayb different places think differently about it i cud see some tightass manager thinking your mocking them and kick you out but the place i went to was kinda nice haha



Well I'm just going to get a new tag for my collar. Though my mom will probably say what the heck is a wox.


----------



## Barak (Sep 18, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Well I'm just going to get a new tag for my collar. Though my mom will probably say what the heck is a wox.



Cool


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 18, 2009)

haha i remember when my parents found out i was a furry i swear if my mom wasnt home i actually think my dad would have murdered me


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 18, 2009)

Barak said:


> Cool



I know, thank you.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 18, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> haha i remember when my parents found out i was a furry i swear if my mom wasnt home i actually think my dad would have murdered me



Yea if my parents found out, my would be like whatever and my dad would be like "your a what"?


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 18, 2009)

haha we all have to go ther eventually


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 18, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> haha we all have to go ther eventually



Yea maybe in a month if I can get my tail and ears if I can convince my mom to order them from beastcub. Which will propably not happen though.


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 18, 2009)

do u have some friends who cud order them for u thats wat i did i just payed him back nd used his card for my first tail nd ears


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 18, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> do u have some friends who cud order them for u thats wat i did i just payed him back nd used his card for my first tail nd ears



No cause no one that lives in my area is a fur so I'm basically screwed.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 18, 2009)

:roll:


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 18, 2009)

the kid i asked wasnt a fur it was just a good friend of mine who wasnt judgemental haha


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 18, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> the kid i asked wasnt a fur it was just a good friend of mine who wasnt judgemental haha



Yea but mine sorta are sadly.


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 18, 2009)

thats too bad man well i wish you luck


----------



## Ratte (Sep 18, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Yea but mine sorta are sadly.



Then they're not friends.

I'm back n trollan u


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 18, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> thats too bad man well i wish you luck



Well my fursona name is Lucky and has major luck every now and then so I think luck will be on my side.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 18, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Then they're not friends.
> 
> I'm back n trollan u



What, why?


----------



## Vatz (Sep 18, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> What, why?


 
'Cause she can 

By the way, where can I get a good fox tail? It needs to be faux fur, _not_ felt (I just think that, being a guy, if it _looks and feels_ like real fur then it will be better for me to wear than a felt one). And at least a foot long. I don't like the really small ones.
Oh yeah, and preferebly for less than thirty dollars. Can anyone help me out, maybe post some links?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2009)

Vatz said:


> 'Cause she can
> 
> By the way, where can I get a good fox tail? It needs to be faux fur, _not_ felt (I just think that, being a guy, if it _looks and feels_ like real fur then it will be better for me to wear than a felt one). And at least a foot long. I don't like the really small ones.
> Oh yeah, and preferebly for less than thirty dollars. Can anyone help me out, maybe post some links?



I'm going to plug here, but I'd say maybe go with either PawStar.com or Around the Fur Studio.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 18, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I'm going to plug here, but I'd say maybe go with either PawStar.com or Around the Fur Studio.


My friend Ryu got his tail from AFS.  Perfect quality, cheap price.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> My friend Ryu got his tail from AFS.  Perfect quality, cheap price.



Getting a partial from them. Good quality indeed from what they've shown me. :>


----------



## Vatz (Sep 18, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I'm going to plug here, but I'd say maybe go with either PawStar.com or Around the Fur Studio.


 


WolvenZhael said:


> My friend Ryu got his tail from AFS. Perfect quality, cheap price.


 


Shadow said:


> Getting a partial from them. Good quality indeed from what they've shown me. :>


 

Sounds good. Can I get a link?

Saw the Pawstar tails...they actually look pretty good...
Now I just need to see the AFS tails...


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Sounds good. Can I get a link?



http://aroundthefurstudio.webs.com/


----------



## Vatz (Sep 18, 2009)

Have to admit, the AFS price is a lot better, but the Pawstar tail looks better to me...I think I'll go with Pawstar. Guess that means I can't keep buying drinks at the convienience store so I can save my money, but I think I'll be able to save up forty-five dollars. Thanks for the links.


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 18, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> generally people in pet stores tend to look at you weird but dont say much cause they just figure you really love animals


I went into a pet store wearing a collar, and the cashier says "Mine is black". At first I didn't know what she was talking about, as I had forgotten I was wearing a collar. I asked her what she was talking about and she pointed to my collar and said "I like to wear a black nylon dog collar."


----------



## Vatz (Sep 18, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> I went into a pet store wearing a collar, and the cashier says "Mine is black". At first I didn't know what she was talking about, as I had forgotten I was wearing a collar. I asked her what she was talking about and she pointed to my collar and said "I like to wear a black nylon dog collar."


 
Awww, cute. D'you think she was a furry too, or do you think she wears it because she likes animals?


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 18, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Have to admit, the AFS price is a lot better, but the Pawstar tail looks better to me...I think I'll go with Pawstar. Guess that means I can't keep buying drinks at the convienience store so I can save my money, but I think I'll be able to save up forty-five dollars. Thanks for the links.



I've seen the pawstar tails up close and personal at AMA and Nekocon, and they look like tails ripped off of a stuffed animal and dragged through a messy living room. They have an unattractive seam and it looks ragged compared to the pictures online. Pawstar makes good hats, goggles, and collars (I always go to them for collars and goggles), but their tails are below par. You are better off going to a suit maker than pawstar.

And be prepared to wait 6+ months for one. They take on too many commissions and it slows them down. From what I understand it just two people working on the items and maybe their mother.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 18, 2009)

Shadow said:


> http://aroundthefurstudio.webs.com/



We are not the only ones out there. He should take a look at this:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=42331
And look into other fur-suit makers. I've seen Pawstar's tails up close. He is better off getting his tail from a suit maker, and it doesn't have to be my friend and I.

Many suit makers can offer up better made tails at good prices, and they will get to him a lot faster.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 18, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I've seen the pawstar tails up close and personal at AMA and Nekocon, and they look like tails ripped off of a stuffed animal and dragged through a messy living room. They have an unattractive seam and it looks ragged compared to the pictures online.


 
Yikes.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Pawstar makes good hats, goggles, and collars (I always go to them for collars and goggles), but their tails are below par. You are better off going to a suit maker than pawstar.
> 
> And be prepared to wait 6+ months for one. They take on too many commissions and it slows them down. From what I understand it just two people working on the items and maybe their mother.


 
Alright, I'll try that.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 18, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Yikes.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I'll try that.




If you are going to get anything from pawstar, the best idea is to go to an Anime Con and find their table in the dealer's den. Their hats are awesome and the two are nice people to talk to. I have a couple of them in my room that I used to wear in the winter when I had short hair.


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 18, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Awww, cute. D'you think she was a furry too, or do you think she wears it because she likes animals?


I don't know. I didn't ask, but probably a furry.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 19, 2009)

What looks cuter a dog bone tag or a heart shaped tag?


----------



## Azbulldog (Sep 19, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> What looks cuter a dog bone tag or a heart shaped tag?


I wouldn't do a heart.
That, and I think the small generic heart tags look more like some upside down spade with where they place the hole. Anyone agree?


----------



## Vatz (Sep 19, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> I wouldn't do a heart.
> That, and I think the small generic heart tags look more like some upside down spade with where they place the hole. Anyone agree?


 






Looks like a pink spade, alright.
...
Oh god, I just sneezed all over the damn screen...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 19, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> What looks cuter a dog bone tag or a heart shaped tag?



Why not a paw shaped tag to be original?


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 19, 2009)

I agree paw shaped tag is prob my favorite


----------



## furry fan (Sep 19, 2009)

Morroke said:


> /boggle @ people carrying dog leashes just for such occasions


once i started wearing the collar they brought leashes aduhhhhhhhh


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 19, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Why not a paw shaped tag to be original?



Paw shaped tag? Where could I find one?


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 19, 2009)

Got mine at a pet store idk wer else to look if they dnt have them ther


----------



## Zhael (Sep 19, 2009)

I got mine at pet supply, so I got the generic 6:
Heart
Bone
Circle
Oval
And two others, which I cannot remember.

I picked a bone.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 19, 2009)

So what looks better a paw shaped tag or a dog bone shaped tag?????


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 19, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> So what looks better a paw shaped tag or a dog bone shaped tag?????


 
A carrot shaped one!


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 19, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> A carrot shaped one!



Carrot shaped?????????????????


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 19, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Carrot shaped?????????????????


 
...For bunnehs?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 19, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> ...For bunnehs?



Bunnies wear collars ??????????


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 19, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Bunnies wear collars ??????????


 
Uh...

Well, I used to live near a little girl who took her rabbit on walks like a dog.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 19, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Uh...
> 
> Well, I used to live near a little girl who took her rabbit on walks like a dog.



Aw so cute.><


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 19, 2009)

Any tips on how I cam convice Parents to go to pet store and get a new tag??


----------



## Zhael (Sep 19, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Any tips on how I cam convice Parents to go to pet store and get a new tag??


Get it yourself.
My mom and I went to a pizza place.  I left and said I was getting art supplies next door, but went to the place adjacent to it and got my tag and collar.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 19, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Get it yourself.
> My mom and I went to a pizza place.  I left and said I was getting art supplies next door, but went to the place adjacent to it and got my tag and collar.



Hello, can't drive and my brother is to much of an ass to drive me anywhere.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 19, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Hello, can't drive and my brother is to much of an ass to drive me anywhere.



A wolf can run for miles without stopping for rest, since you're part wolf..

Start running.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 19, 2009)

Morroke said:


> A wolf can run for miles without stopping for rest, since you're part wolf..
> 
> Start running.



Running at least 15 to 40 miles, Lucky is only a pup and would get lost so it's not possible.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Get it yourself.
> My mom and I went to a pizza place.  I left and said I was getting art supplies next door, but went to the place adjacent to it and got my tag and collar.



My parents know I'm a furry so my mom had no problem driving me before I had a car. |D


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 19, 2009)

Shadow said:


> My parents know I'm a furry so my mom had no problem driving me before I had a car. |D



Yea, well mine don't so I'm screwed and don't know what to do.Please give Lucky some advice or tips please.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Yea, well mine don't so I'm screwed and don't know what to do.Please give Lucky some advice or tips please.



Say you're a part of a fandom that likes anthropomorphic characters and the members like to accessorize similar to characters they make. Send them to the wikifur article, "Furry Fandom" if need be.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Say you're a part of a fandom that likes anthropomorphic characters and the members like to accessorize similar to characters they make. Send them to the wikifur article, "Furry Fandom" if need be.



?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> ?



I meant that as a way to explain yourself to them. Or you can say you're into the goth scene.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I meant that as a way to explain yourself to them. Or you can say you're into the goth scene.



Well I would, but I don't want them To see the whole "yiff"section of what furry fandom is and the only other website that explains it is Beastcub's and her's doesn't involve yiff so I was planning to show them that instead of wikifur's. And thank you for a non yiff explanation of what furry fandom is,Beastcub.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Well I would, but I don't want them To see the whole "yiff"section of what furry fandom is and the only other website that explains it is Beastcub's and her's doesn't involve yiff so I was planning to show them that instead of wikifur's. And thank you for a non yiff explanation of what furry fandom is,Beastcub.



I was gonna say to say that it's not all about the sex.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I was gonna say to say that it's not all about the sex.



Like their going believe me when I say that, my parents and I hardly get along so yea.


----------



## sillydraco (Sep 20, 2009)

ive been looking for a good collar now, and everyone i know thinks im crazy anyway (its more fun that way ;D) i wish i had bought a collar a long time ago when i was in high school :3 would love to see what kind of reactions i would have gotten, from peers and faculty alike!

EDIT: you could always ask a friend to get it for you? someone you trust?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

sillydraco said:


> ive been looking for a good collar now, and everyone i know thinks im crazy anyway (its more fun that way ;D) i wish i had bought a collar a long time ago when i was in high school :3 would love to see what kind of reactions i would have gotten, from peers and faculty alike!



Don't worry when I get in highschool my senior year I'll tell you how it works out, ok?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

And also does anyone have tips which places are a horrble place to wear a collar in public?


----------



## russetwolf13 (Sep 20, 2009)

You've already got a million reasons why to do it or not on this thread.

But, my honest advice is, if you're really asking us what you should be doing, you've already got a reason not to.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

russetwolf13 said:


> You've already got a million reasons why to do it or not on this thread.
> 
> But, my honest advice is, if you're really asking us what you should be doing, you've already got a reason not to.



???????????????


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> ???????????????



Can you at least elaborate your posts before posting useful stuff and therefore raising your post count lazily?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Can you at least elaborate your posts before posting useful stuff and therefore raising your post count lazily?



What? I'm so confuzzled. ??????


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> What? I'm so confuzzled. ??????



Much better than ?????????????, but ya can still improve ^^


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Much better than ?????????????, but ya can still improve ^^



I'm sorry, my grammer needs improvement.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Its a'ight, cutie, it'll either get richer with time, or wither and transform you into a troll ='D

Here's a hug to cheer you up <3 *hugs*


----------



## Glitch (Sep 20, 2009)

Geez.  
How many posts will this thread get?!

(+1)


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Its a'ight, cutie, it'll either get richer with time, or wither and transform you into a troll ='D
> 
> Here's a hug to cheer you up <3 *hugs*



Thank you *hugs back*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Glitch said:


> Geez.
> How many posts will this thread get?!
> 
> (+1)



Uh ho, lets hope Xaerun doesnt find out you wrote that


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Any tips on how I cam convice Parents to go to pet store and get a new tag??


I guess this depends on the parents, but just asking should work. One day when you are out shopping with them, ask them if they can have one made for you to go on your collar. Since you already have a collar and they've seen it, do they really need an explanation? 



Lucky WOLFIE said:


> And also does anyone have tips which places are a horrble place to wear a collar in public?


Use common sense for this one. Any place that would have a specific dress code (some schools, some churches), or require formal dress (weddings, funerals, etc). Most workplaces and professional situations, but that should be obvious.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> I guess this depends on the parents, but just asking should work. One day when you are out shopping with them, ask them if they can have one made for you to go on your collar. Since you already have a collar and they've seen it, do they really need an explanation?
> 
> 
> Use common sense for this one. Any place that would have a specific dress code (some schools, some churches), or require formal dress (weddings, funerals, etc). Most workplaces and professional situations, but that should be obvious.



Yea they do, don't know why though.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Uh ho, lets hope Xaerun doesnt find out you wrote that


 Oh yeah, you know the 500 rule only applies on forum games now, right?


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 20, 2009)

> Yea they do, don't know why though.


 
Dude thats fucked is ther ne1 u no who wud take you


----------



## Glitch (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Uh ho, lets hope Xaerun doesnt find out you wrote that



Ho snap.
But seriously... all of this for this little thread.
..
...
....
(+1)


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> Dude thats fucked is ther ne1 u no who wud take you



My mom cause she got me my collar but I thinks she's growing suspicious of my furryness but besides that she's the only one that would take me.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> My mom cause she got me my collar but I thinks she's growing suspicious of my furryness but besides that she's the only one that would take me.


FFS, show them the furry song by Kurrel the Raven.  That'll get them to shut up.  Or be a man and explain what it means to be a fur.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> FFS, show them the furry song by Kurrel the Raven.  That'll get them to shut up.  Or be a man and explain what it means to be a fur.



Wolven, if I did that, my life would be turned from bad to worst.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Wolven, if I did that, my life would be turned from bad to worst.


Try again.
Get them to listen, and they will. [/redundancy]


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Try again.
> Get them to listen, and they will. [/redundancy]



Get them to listen, that's a laugh. They hardly listen to my older brother, what makes you think they'll listen to me. Derp.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Get them to listen, that's a laugh. They hardly listen to my older brother, what makes you think they'll listen to me. Derp.


You learned a new word. Congratulations. Don't use it again.
ANYWAY, my community is one of the worst around the US when it comes to being open-minded.

If I can convince a school, you can convince a parent.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> You learned a new word. Congratulations. Don't use it again.
> ANYWAY, my community is one of the worst around the US when it comes to being open-minded.
> 
> If I can convince a school, you can convince a parent.



Yea, you see I'm not going to risk telling them I'm a fur cause I couldn't handle how they would respond to it. But my senior year I'll tell them.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Yea, you see I'm not going to risk telling them I'm a fur cause I couldn't handle how they would respond to it. But my senior year I'll tell them.


Put the subject on the Furry Fandom.
Then explain what it is.
Then, based on the reactions, make your next move.


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 20, 2009)

personally i think u might just want to get it overwith  cause i told my parents freshman year and they hated it but by junior year they didnt really care


----------



## Zhael (Sep 20, 2009)

Off topic:
In this thread, Lucky has posted ONE HUNDRED AND SEVENTEEN FUCKING TIMES. Wow.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Off topic:
> In this thread, Lucky has posted ONE HUNDRED AND SEVENTEEN FUCKING TIMES. Wow.



Owwwws how cute wolven counted my posts for me. ><


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> personally i think u might just want to get it overwith  cause i told my parents freshman year and they hated it but by junior year they didnt really care



I don't have enough confidence at the moment to even try and tell them.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Owwwws how cute wolven counted my posts for me. ><


There's a button that tells you. Do you really think I would actually go through the trouble of counting? >_>


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> There's a button that tells you. Do you really think I would actually go through the trouble of counting? >_>



Yes,cause you just love the little wox pup.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Yes,cause you just love the little wox pup.


I really shouldn't comment on that.  So until this thread is on topic again, byebye.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I don't have enough confidence at the moment to even try and tell them.


 

Dude, they're gonna find out. Trust me. They _will _find out. Just keep it a secret as long as possible and don't give yourself away. Find a friend or relative who isn't a jerk about it and see if they can get you a tag for your birthday or something.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Dude, they're gonna find out. Trust me. They _will _find out. Just keep it a secret as long as possible and don't give yourself away. Find a friend or relative who isn't a jerk about it and see if they can get you a tag for your birthday or something.



I plan to keep it a secret. Or not for long concidering the fact I'm about to have a "talk". Or I could wait till Halloween comes around.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I plan to keep it a secret. Or not for long concidering the fact I'm about to have a "talk". Or I could wait till Halloween comes around.


 

"talk"?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Vatz said:


> "talk"?



About why I wear a collar and so on.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> About why I wear a collar and so on.


I go back to my original statement:
Tell them about what a furry is.

If worst comes to worst, just ignore them about it. If they don't want to accept you, why would you bother trying to get their acceptance?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> I go back to my original statement:
> Tell them about what a furry is.
> 
> If worst comes to worst, just ignore them about it. If they don't want to accept you, why would you bother trying to get their acceptance?



They don't really accept me already. And telling them I'm a furry now, I'm already an outcast of my family.


----------



## Klay (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> They don't really accept me already. I'm already an outcast of my family.



...

Why?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Klay said:


> ...
> 
> Why?



Cause I wear a collar, I don't know why I'm such an outcast to them just cause I wear a collar.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> They don't really accept me already. And telling them I'm a furry now, I'm already an outcast of my family.



Furry: Someone with an interest in anthropomorphic animals.

Not Furry: OH GOD WHAT IS THIS I DON'T EVEN YOU ARE BANNED FROM THE HOUSE

TL: DR Tell them what you want them to believe


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Furry: Someone with an interest in anthropomorphic animals.
> 
> Not Furry: OH GOD WHAT IS THIS I DON'T EVEN YOU ARE BANNED FROM THE HOUSE
> 
> TL: DR Tell them what you want them to believe



Parents: your a what.
Me: a furry
Parents:you're an outcast.
Me:


----------



## Morroke (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Parents: your a what.
> Me: a furry
> Parents:you're an outcast.
> Me:



ITT: Better scenario

Parents: You're a what?

You: A fan of anthropomorphic animals, animals with human like characteristics. Completely harmless, just thought I'd use it to explain my collar, which of course I have no issue removing if it's a problem. It merely expresses my interest in the anthro culture.

Parents: Oh okay then, we were just wondering.

You: *win*


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Morroke said:


> ITT: Better scenario
> 
> Parents: You're a what?
> 
> ...



Thank you that's way better than what I was going to say.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Thank you that's way better than what I was going to say.


Now do it and get the hell out of your emo corner.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Now do it and get the hell out of your emo corner.



I is not emo.


----------



## Klay (Sep 20, 2009)

lol

When do you think this thread is going to die?


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I is not emo.


Holy fucking shit.  Stop off topic spamming every fucking thread you enter.  Jesus Christ.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Back on topic: wearing a collar out in public is fun.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 20, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Holy fucking shit.  Stop off topic spamming every fucking thread you enter.  Jesus Christ.



Feeding the troll...

With every post I'm more doubtful he's for real. It's just too perfectly lame to be real.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 20, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Feeding the troll...
> 
> With every post I'm more doubtful he's for real. It's just too perfectly lame to be real.


No troll would change their name to try to get people to forget that it's stupid.  They'd just embrace the disdain.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 20, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> No troll would change their name to try to get people to forget that it's stupid.  They'd just embrace the disdain.



What was his name before?


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 20, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> What was his name before?


I don't even know anymore.  I just remember he made a few threads about "being a little wox pup" that got locked and he changed his name and made a few more.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 20, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I don't even know anymore.  I just remember he made a few threads about "being a little wox pup" that got locked and he changed his name and made a few more.



Did I post in that thread? because I think I remember it.

on topic: .... fuck it, laziness > infraction avoidance.

EDIT: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=49625

hey WOLFIE, what was your name before?

sudden lapse of laziness on topic: I love wearing collars in public, it makes me feel fl00fy ^^


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 20, 2009)

on topic:  Wearing a collar in public is stupid and makes you look stupid.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

wearing a collar in public isn't for everyone.


----------



## Kanye East (Sep 20, 2009)

I think its fine when people go to furmeets and wear a collar. Shit, there are giant animals running around everywhere. 

As of a everyday thing though, I wouldn't do it. I don't see what people get out of it honestly. Do yo own thang though. 

Just remember: The nail that sticks out, gets hammered.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 20, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> I think its fine when people go to furmeets and wear a collar. Shit, there are giant animals running around everywhere.
> 
> As of a everyday thing though, I wouldn't do it. I don't see what people get out of it honestly. Do yo own thang though.
> 
> Just remember: The nail that sticks out, gets hammered.



oh murr


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> wearing a collar in public isn't for everyone.


Do you have to post the same thing over and over again every chance you get?


----------



## Kanye East (Sep 20, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> oh murr



no, I'm a duuuur


----------



## Barak (Sep 20, 2009)

God...Somebody lock this topic !


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> May I pleasehave mine changed to Lucky WOLFIE



What was your name before oO?


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 20, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Do you have to post the same thing over and over again every chance you get?



Welcome to the forums ^^



daREALnakkers said:


> no, I'm a duuuur



oh durr. It's like a horny derp


----------



## Kanye East (Sep 20, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> oh durr. It's like a horny derp



I'm nasty like a waffle house


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Please lock thread.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> What was your name before oO?



WOLFIE durfang


I'm sorry, that was mean


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> WOLFIE durfang
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, that was mean



Uncalled for more like it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Please lock thread.



Sooo.. you want the thread locked cuz we asked for your old name?


----------



## Morroke (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Please lock thread.



It's not your thread, not your decision.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Sooo.. you want the thread locked cuz we asked for your old name?



No cause I'm get picked on which really don't help my depression at all and the thread is offtopic.


----------



## Barak (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> No cause I'm get picked on which really don't help my depression at all and the thread is offtopic.



Im the only thinking he is a *POST-WHORE ?*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> No cause I'm get picked on which really don't help my depression at all and the thread is offtopic.



It was getting back on topic..  and I still wanna kno your old name D'=


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 20, 2009)

They should disable post count in lucky WOLFIE threads.


----------



## Barak (Sep 20, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> They should disable post count in lucky WOLFIE threads.



You are damn right


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> No cause I'm get picked on which really don't help my depression at all and the thread is offtopic.


 Then don't fucking post. You can either have the last word as a dick, or live your life alone and in peace. Tough choice.

And don't bitch around using your "depression" as an excuse. Trust me, you *don't* want to be depressed.


----------



## Kanye East (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky, change your profile info so its not all emo. It makes you a instant target.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> No cause I'm get picked on which really don't help my depression at all and the thread is offtopic.


I'm get picked on hurf durfff.

I like toast, Eddy.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> It was getting back on topic..  and I still wanna kno your old name D'=



Skul was the old name.


----------



## Barak (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> POST-WHORE was the old name.



Fixed


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> Lucky, change your profile info so its not all emo. It makes you a instant target.



Yes, mister skunk.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Skul was the old name.



Ah yes I remember now. So who was WOLFIE durrfang?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Skul was the old name.



Ohh, I vaguely remember that, instant flame-war and he disappeared..


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Ah yes I remember now. So who was WOLFIE durrfang?



I don't know.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 20, 2009)

On topic to the off topic:
His name was Skulldragon.

And I was ninja'd


Lock the topic, please.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Don't lock it just yet please.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Don't lock it just yet please.


Everyone wants a lock, you said you wanted a lock, this thread needs to die.

Lock the motherfucker, please <3


----------



## Barak (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Don't lock it just yet please.



You tell them to lock like 10 min ago !

POST-WHORE !!!


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Please not yet just keep it alive just a little longer please theN lock it please.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

I smell split personality!


----------



## Barak (Sep 20, 2009)

I SMELL A POST-WHORE !!!


----------



## Zhael (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> I smell split personality!


I smell bacon and schizophrenia.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

One last question though why does everyone pick on the wox?? What did I do to deserve it.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> One last question though why does everyone pick on the wox?? What did I do to deserve it.


You say stupid shit.  And you're a post whore.


----------



## Barak (Sep 20, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> You say stupid shit.  And you're a post whore.




^This


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 20, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> You are stupid shit.  And you're a post whore.


Fix'd. 


Isn't there supposed to be a 500 post lock anyways?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

No need to be that mean... or you could be mean indirectly so it takes him a while to understand T_T


----------



## Zhael (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> No need to be that mean... or you could be mean indirectly so it takes him a while to understand T_T


I'm this mean if I actually know him. Damn it...

And Jawsha (or w/e), it's only in forum games now.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 20, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> I'm this mean if I actually know him. Damn it...
> 
> And Jawsha (or w/e), it's only in forum games now.


Jashwa*

That's a shame.

Wait, like know him in real life? Or just somewhere outside of FA?


----------



## Kanye East (Sep 20, 2009)

easy target, you just make it soooo easy. 

this needs to be locked.. It was ran into the ground long ago.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 20, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Jashwa*
> 
> That's a shame.
> 
> Wait, like know him in real life? Or just somewhere outside of FA?


He stalked me on Xbox live for a while. Then he got a friend who really doesn't like me, so he left me alone <3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Maybe the Mods are keepin it alive cuz we're entertaining em?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> He stalked me on Xbox live for a while. Then he got a friend who really doesn't like me, so he left me alone <3



What?????? I'm not gay I'm freakin straight.


----------



## Barak (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> What?????? I'm not gay I'm freakin straight.




Heh,Is there a problem with being gay ?


----------



## Zhael (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> What?????? I'm not gay I'm freakin straight.


I never said boyfriend, mate, etc. in that sentence.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Whoa, he actually read it wrong and reacted violently.. sounds like a 2nd Furygan oO


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Barak said:


> Heh,Is there a problem with being gay ?



Nope


----------



## Barak (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Whoa, he actually read it wrong and reacted violently.. sounds like a 2nd Furygan oO



Furygan is ok !


----------



## Barak (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Nope



Kay,If you were saying,I was Ripping your Head of...*WITH MY THEETH !!!*


----------



## Klay (Sep 20, 2009)

Please don't lock this thread. The drama pleases me.

Seriously though, the guy who started this thread like, just made the thread and then disappeared forever after I think the second page.

Edit: Barack, proper grammer is your best friend in life.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 20, 2009)

Barak said:


> Kay,If you were saying,I was Ripping your Head of...*WITH MY THEETH !!!*


I'm his resident fag, however.  He doesn't have anything wrong with it... but he does judge by it.


Note to mods:
Lock. The. Thread.
Thanks.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Of course Fury's ok, he didn't make me say a cheesy line in his fanfic! xD


----------



## Klay (Sep 20, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Note to mods:
> Lock. The. Thread.
> Thanks.



NEVER!:twisted:


----------



## Barak (Sep 20, 2009)

LOCK THE THREAD !!!!

OR WOLFIE FAGOTRY WILL SPREAD OUT !!!


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm going to just sit back and watch how much this thread gets messed up for a couple of minutes. *sits*


----------



## Barak (Sep 20, 2009)

IT ALL YOUR FAULT !!!

Heh,It funny how we din't see you rank


----------



## Zhael (Sep 20, 2009)

Alrighty, I vote we lock the thread, restart it on topic, then just ignore Lucky if he decides to come in.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Sep 20, 2009)

Barak said:


> LOCK THE THREAD!!



Your wish is my command.


----------

